# MS 241?



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

I took my dad into the stihl dealer yester day to pick up some chains, I was trying to get him to buy a MS 362, to replace his 290 farm boss. He said the 362 was too heavy.

As we were leaving he said "if he were to buy a new saw it would be a light weight, high horsepower 40cc with 14" bar and a stihl.

I think the ms 241 fits the bill pretty good. For the people who have run them are they better suited with a 14" or 16" bar? He cuts about 5-8 cord a year.

I suggested to my mom that we should get him a new saw for Christmas I just don't want him to be disappointed with the ms241

Thank you
joe


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 11, 2014)

The MS241 is a pretty dang nice saw. I love mine, but I am biased being a dealer. The $550 price tag is steep, but at 5-8 cords it would last forever. I use mine with a 16" .325 bar. It came with an 18" .050 Picco bar. It will handle either bar just fine in 14" birch. The m-tronic makes it nice to not have to worry about carb adjustments.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> The MS241 is a pretty dang nice saw. I love mine, but I am biased being a dealer. The $550 price tag is steep, but at 5-8 cords it would last forever. I use mine with a 16" .325 bar. It came with an 18" .050 Picco bar. It will handle either bar just fine in 14" birch. The m-tronic makes it nice to not have to worry about carb adjustments.


Or a MS 261 one or the other. Type and size wood will be cut?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Play it safe and see that he has both bars. I have an MS-261 C-M and I have a 20" and a 16" b/c set-up for it.

I know a guy that bought a 241 just a little while ago. He loves it. He cuts about as much as your dad does.

Look at a 261 C-M if you can. Not that much difference in price.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 11, 2014)

The 261 is a pound and a half more weight.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2014)

The MS241 is of course the only option if he wants a Stihl - but what does he mean by "high horsepower"?

Og with the 16" bar, it isn't even 15" really.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

2123 said:


> Play it safe and see that he has both bars. I have an MS-261 C-M and I have a 20" and a 16" b/c set-up for it.
> 
> I know a guy that bought a 241 just a little while ago. He loves it. He cuts about as much as your dad does.


Hey I would like to know how that 241 compares to the 261 cause I have a 261 and was wondering if the 241 is enough?


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 11, 2014)

I've muffle modded and worked the saw above and it is now MUCH more powerful.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 11, 2014)

If i was gonna spend close to $600 it wouldn't be on a 40cc saw MTronic or not. Check out a 261 like others have said.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> I've muffle modded and worked the saw above and it is now MUCH more powerful.


What is it like next to a 261?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> If i was gonna spend close to $600 it wouldn't be on a 40cc saw MTronic or not.


I was thinking i would be disappointed in the power . IDK?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> The 261 is a pound and a half more weight.





Yes, but the 550xp surely isn't - more like halv a pound, and it offers a lot more hp than the 241.

It isn't a Stihl though.....


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Hey I would like to know how that 241 compares to the 261 cause I have a 261 and was wondering if the 241 is enough?


It all depends what you are doing MCW (member here) swears he can fell more trees in a day with a 241 (small trees) than he can a 261 due to the better fuel economy. It is slower in the cut, though. In my opinion, if you are bucking 14"+ firewood, a 261 will hand the 241's it's ass all day long.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 11, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but the 550xp surely isn't - more like halv a pound, and it offers a lot more hp than the 241.


Doesn't matter. No Husqvarna dealers (ones that actually stock saws) within hundreds of miles of me. He wants a Stihl, give the man what he wants.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Hey I would like to know how that 241 compares to the 261 cause I have a 261 and was wondering if the 241 is enough?




I haven't run my 261 against the 241. I might go over this weekend though if he's home. He's an OTR trucker and has some weird down-time periods.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 11, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but the 550xp surely isn't - more like halv a pound, and it offers a lot more hp than the 241.
> 
> It isn't a Stihl though.....




No saws are that I'm aware of.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2014)

A 241 with a muffler mod and 16" picco set up is a sweet little saw if you keep in mind its 40cc..id take it over a 261.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 11, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> A 241 with a muffler mod and 16" picco set up is a sweet little saw if you keep in mind its 40cc..id take it over a 261.


But you drill your fingers so your opinion isn't valid


----------



## wyk (Dec 11, 2014)

The 261 is a much more powerful saw. And it gets stupid powerful when you remove the muffler baffle.

The 241 is a good little saw. I basically got mine in trade. For it's price, though, I would likely go with a 261 or a 550 instead.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

reindeer said:


> The 261 is a much more powerful saw. And it gets stupid powerful when you remove the muffler baffle.
> 
> The 241 is a good little saw. I basically got mine in trade. For it's price, though, I would likely go with a 261 or a 550 instead.


Is it removable or do you cut it out?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Or a MS 261 one or the other. Type and size wood will be cut?


Mostly 14" and under he leaves all the big stuff for me to buck and split. 



SawTroll said:


> The MS241 is of course the only option if he wants a Stihl - but what does he mean by "high horsepower"?
> 
> 
> Og with the 16" bar, it isn't even 15" really.


 
It has to outcut a Husqvarna 345 16" bar



KenJax Tree said:


> If i was gonna spend close to $600 it wouldn't be on a 40cc saw MTronic or not. Check out a 261 like others have said.


 
I like the 261 but he said he wanted a 40cc light weight saw. That is the main reason for the 241

Thank you all for the replies, I am not used to starting a stihl thread lol.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay, next question .325with14" vs picco and 16"


----------



## wyk (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Is it removable or do you cut it out?



I only dremel the part out that directly is between the exhaust port and the muffler exit. DOing that with a 261CM got me a 32% or so improvement in cut times in big wood.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I only dremel the part out that directly is between the exhaust port and the muffler exit. DOing that with a 261CM got me a 32% or so improvement in cut times in big wood.


Mine ain't M tronic.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 11, 2014)

But Red it's in your name 

Jonse(RED) 2253 its calling your name 
Brads Pic
I like the 241 also though


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2014)

reindeer said:


> The 261 is a much more powerful saw. And it gets stupid powerful when you remove the muffler baffle.
> 
> The 241 is a good little saw. I basically got mine in trade. For it's price, though, I would likely go with a 261 or a 550 instead.



Theres a baffle in a 261's muffler ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> But you drill your fingers so your opinion isn't valid



I know


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Mostly 14" and under he leaves all the big stuff for me to buck and split.
> 
> It has to outcut a Husqvarna 345 16" bar
> 
> ... .



It will be borderline if the MS241 will do that - and it isn't any lighter. Much better quality though, as the 345 is a plastic cased clamshell design.


----------



## wyk (Dec 11, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Theres a baffle in a 261's muffler ?



Exactly. Even some builders miss it.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thornton said:


> But Red it's in your name
> 
> Jonse(RED) 2253 its calling your name
> Brads Pic
> I like the 241 also though


 
all of my "RED" saws are old school for now.

Dad does have a jred 2250 but it is more of a homeowner saw. For whatever reason he always reaches for the farmboss.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> It will be borderline if the MS241 will do that - and it isn't any lighter. Much better quality though, as the 345 is a plastic cased clamshell design.


 
The ms 241 cant be any worse performance wise than a clamshell husky can it?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2014)

Red97 said:


> The ms 241 cant be any worse performance wise than a clamshell husky can it?



Likely not in this case (MS241 vs. 345), but the power rating of the current breed of 42/43cc pro saws isn't impressive - the ol' 242xp should beat them all. The result likely will depend on the cutting attachments and the wood they are compared in.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my Dad Ms 211 EZ start a few years before he passed away his other saws go to be to big and heavy and compression was tough on him to pull after he got that saw he never started the others again.Mom told me to talk to him cause he was clearing to many oaks around the house


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thornton said:


> I got my Dad Ms 211 EZ start a few years before he passed away his other saws go to be to big and heavy and compression was tough on him to pull after he got that saw he never started the others again.Mom told me to talk to him cause he was clearing to many oaks around the house


 
Sorry to hear about your father, but the oak thing is pretty funny. 

I hate to say it but my dad is probably the average age of most on this forum. 50 lol. I am just a pup on the porch listening to most on here talk about saws. It is sad but all of my saws have at least 10 years on me LOL.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

I think that as we get older, and IF money isn't budgeted, the price shouldn't stand in the way if he really wants a 241c, or any saw for that matter. You'll probably inherit his tools anyway.

My 241c runs great just by opening the exhaust by 50%. Pulling a 18" so I have more reach with picco chain. Since getting a 241 the ported 261 don't see much use. The weight sure is nice, or lack thereof


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> I think that as we get older, and IF money isn't budgeted, the price shouldn't stand in the way if he really wants a 241c, or any saw for that matter. You'll probably inherit his tools anyway.
> 
> My 241c runs great just by opening the exhaust by 50%. Pulling a 18" so I have more reach with picco chain. Since getting a 241 the ported 261 don't see much use. The weight sure is nice, or lack thereof


Do the 241s have the air filter like the 261?


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yep. That's the nice part. And like the newer 362c saws.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> I think that as we get older, and IF money isn't budgeted, the price shouldn't stand in the way if he really wants a 241c, or any saw for that matter. You'll probably inherit his tools anyway.
> 
> My 241c runs great just by opening the exhaust by 50%. Pulling a 18" so I have more reach with picco chain. Since getting a 241 the ported 261 don't see much use. The weight sure is nice, or lack thereof


 
He didn't say that he wanted a 241. He said if he bought a new saw it would be light 40cc range and have some good power. And it would be a stihl.

That is very reassuring that your 241 gets used over a ported 261.

Thank you.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

What sold me on the 241c beside the weight was watching videos made my Matt in AU and reading his comments on the 241. Those Aussies are really hard on saws from the conditions standpoint and don't baby them for one minute. They are everything that a small Stihl should be IMO. I look at it in my saw plan as a luxury saw because of the price. But worth every ounce that it doesn't weigh!  Especially after coming off a 90cc or 70cc saw for a better part of a day.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

Red97 said:


> He didn't say that he wanted a 241. He said if he bought a new saw it would be light 40cc range and have some good power. And it would be a stihl.
> 
> That is very reassuring that your 241 gets used over a ported 261.
> 
> Thank you.



You are correct. I ran with the 241 as though he had decided on the Stihl brand. My mistake. I have a 550xp and on the extreme end of 40cc is an 8# Dolmar 401 which is a rear handle but I use it like a top handle lol. 

He just needs to handle and run them to decide. If he is older the heck with the price, get him what he wants!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> Yep. That's the nice part. And like the newer 362c saws.


The 362s do?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> You are correct. I ran with the 241 as though he had decided on the Stihl brand. My mistake. I have a 550xp and on the extreme end of 40cc is an 8# Dolmar 401 which is a rear handle but I use it like a top handle lol.
> 
> He just needs to handle and run them to decide. If he is older the heck with the price, get him what he wants!



I say let Brad get the saw for a couple bucks less then work his magic on it.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

What about Dolmars 40 cc saw ?


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine is the older style, discontinued model in blue, a "Dolkita." Runs great but can't match the 241 let alone the anti vibs and filtration. Good inexpensive saw for the trail and bumping around the woodlot. Always starts no matter what.

Can't vouch for the new ones, never had a small dolmar.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> I say let Brad get the saw for a couple bucks less then work his magic on it.


 
I don't think that will work within the timeframe. But if he absolutely hates the 241 I will have it warmed up a little.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 11, 2014)

The Solo 643ip will give any 40cc saw a run for its money but hey we will disgard them due to the small advertising budget.lol. l believe the ms241cm is one of stihls best products, it really is a little pro saw in every way. However while l do not always agree with Sawtroll beating his big Husky drum, in this instance he makes a valid point. The 550xp is very similar in size/wieght to the 241 with a massive 10cc's more power...its something a buyer cannot ignore. If you want the best power-wieght maybe the 241cm is not the best choice but if you want a 40cc saw packed with the latest tech and the dna from stihl latest generation pro saws, well the 241cm could well be the best choice.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

CR888 said:


> The Solo 643ip will give any 40cc saw a run for its money but hey we will disgard them due to the small advertising budget.lol. l believe the ms241cm is one of stihls best products, it really is a little pro saw in every way. However while l do not always agree with Sawtroll beating his big Husky drum, in this instance he makes a valid point. The 550xp is very similar in size/wieght to the 241 with a massive 10cc's more power...its something a buyer cannot ignore. If you want the best power-wieght maybe the 241cm is not the best choice but if you want a 40cc saw packed with the latest tech and the dna from stihl latest generation pro saws, well the 241cm could well be the best choice.


How would you compare a 346Xp an MS 261 and Xp550?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

CR888 said:


> The Solo 643ip will give any 40cc saw a run for its money but hey we will disgard them due to the small advertising budget.lol. l believe the ms241cm is one of stihls best products, it really is a little pro saw in every way. However while l do not always agree with Sawtroll beating his big Husky drum, in this instance he makes a valid point. The 550xp is very similar in size/wieght to the 241 with a massive 10cc's more power...its something a buyer cannot ignore. If you want the best power-wieght maybe the 241cm is not the best choice but if you want a 40cc saw packed with the latest tech and the dna from stihl latest generation pro saws, well the 241cm could well be the best choice.


 
I ran a muff modded 550 It was a beast of a little saw. But the Husky dealer is garbage in my area, and the old man wants a cream sickle.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> How would you compare a 346Xp an MS 261 and Xp550?


 
Your killin me Wolf, Are you heading to MI anytime soon? That dam tree is still standing.LOL


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have made a few cuts with both the 261 and the 550 and power wise they feel dead even in my unbiased opinion. The 550 feels a little more nimble. I have never run the 346.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Your killin me Wolf, Are you heading to MI anytime soon? That dam tree is still standing.LOL


No but there must be one of the Aboristsite guys around you? I really wish I could help It would come down quick with my bucket.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

Red97 said:


> I have made a few cuts with both the 261 and the 550 and power wise they feel dead even in my unbiased opinion. The 550 feels a little more nimble. I have never run the 346.


Sounds like the 346 is like the 550 then. I have a 346 and a 261 they are close but the 261 is better in bigger logs and the 346 shines limbing.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> No but there must be one of the Aboristsite guys around you? I really wish I could help It would come down quick with my bucket.


 
I am not worried about it. It is not hurting anything where it is.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

Both of mine are ported by different guys. The 261 has more torque, the 550 is just plain more vicious with a lighter hand. Small wood the 550 wins, larger wood the 261 is faster. 

Here is my order of use for smaller saws, 241 now most of the time. The 550 when it gets over 14" and the 261 is boxed because if the 550 can't handle it I jump to a 60 or 70cc saw. Not perfect but what I find myself using at this point.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> Both of mine are ported by different guys. The 261 has more torque, the 550 is just plain more vicious with a lighter hand. Small wood the 550 wins, larger wood the 261 is faster.
> 
> Here is my order of use for smaller saws, 241 now most of the time. The 550 when it gets over 14" and the 261 is boxed because if the 550 can't handle it I jump to a 60 or 70cc saw. Not perfect but what I find myself using at this point.


You like the lighter saw huh is your back bad?


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

No, just have moved too much weight in the gym for many many years. Still use 80-100# dumbells on a good day but the body is just getting worn out and the weight of a strong running lightweight saw feels like my wife when we met. She was under 100#s and a College Cheerleader. Now maybe 120#s but I still can't toss her around like I used to


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> No, just have moved too much weight in the gym for many many years. Still use 80-100# dumbells on a good day but the body is just getting worn out and the weight of a strong running lightweight saw feels like my wife when we met. She was under 100#s and a College Cheerleader. Now maybe 120#s but I still can't toss her around like I used to


I use 100s I can get 15 reps on flat .


----------



## flyinlow (Dec 11, 2014)

Brad ported both my 241 and 261cm--the 241 will keep up with the 261 until the wood goes over 10"-- then the hp of the 261 really shines. But-- on a normal day the 241 gets 50% of the combined run time of all the saws. It's just that good -- and lighter! If I had only one saw I would chose the 241 and cut smaller trees. I'm too soon old and to late smart.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

flyinlow said:


> Brad ported both my 241 and 261cm--the 241 will keep up with the 261 until the wood goes over 10"-- then the hp of the 261 really shines. But-- on a normal day the 241 gets 50% of the combined run time of all the saws. It's just that good -- and lighter! If I had only one saw I would chose the 241 and cut smaller trees. I'm too soon old and to late smart.


Sounds like a nice little saw.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice. I owned a gym for 19 years and we had dumbbell stands that would hold up to 160s for the Silver Backed Gorillas that came through. Once they get over 100s it just made it so much easier getting in place to go. Me? Never went over 125s. Wish I hadn't. Joints today at times are awful. Using 100s on flat for sets is very respectable for sure!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> Nice. I owned a gym for 19 years and we had dumbbell stands that would hold up to 160s for the Silver Backed Gorillas that came through. Once they get over 100s it just made it so much easier getting in place to go. Me? Never went over 125s. Wish I hadn't. Joints today at times are awful. Using 100s on flat for sets is very respectable for sure!


The dope I lift with once in a while did 125s for 2 and now he has a hernia .


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> Nice. I owned a gym for 19 years and we had dumbbell stands that would hold up to 160s for the Silver Backed Gorillas that came through. Once they get over 100s it just made it so much easier getting in place to go. Me? Never went over 125s. Wish I hadn't. Joints today at times are awful. Using 100s on flat for sets is very respectable for sure!


And thats for an old man and no juice!


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> The dope I lift with once in a while did 125s for 2 and now he has a hernia .



I remember my "being a dope" as in dumb guy way back. Wished I hadn't.

Now, back to the 241. Stihl should have held that saw just under 5 bills like $499 and I think the acceptance would have been a lot better. It is too close to the 261. Add in the 10% off I get from my Dealer and that would be terrific. Seems like no one complains about the 241, just the price.

What I've found to work on buying saws I don't need that are priced more than I want to pay is to set up a charge account with the Dealer. It is so easy to walk in and buy a new saw without paying for it that moment. Then the following month when the bill comes in the mail just write the check. This has really added adrenalin to my CAD disorder.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> I remember my "being a dope" as in dumb guy way back. Wished I hadn't.
> 
> Now, back to the 241. Stihl should have held that saw just under 5 bills like $499 and I think the acceptance would have been a lot better. It is to close to the 261. Add in the 10% off I get from my Dealer and that would be terrific. Seems like no one complains about the 241, just the price.
> 
> What I've found to work on buying saws I don't need that are priced more than I want to pay is to set up a charge account with the Dealer. It is so easy to walk in and buy a new saw without paying for it that moment. Then the following month when the bill comes in the mail just write the check. This has really added adrenalin to my CAD disorder.


What is the list on them?


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 11, 2014)

I b0ught mine when they first came out and they were $549. (I don't even like typing a number over $500 for a 40cc saw. that just seems wrong lol) Not sure what they are now. But they are a really nice saw.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ya 549.99 lol 600 bucks out the door after you buy the 6 pack of stihl oil to get the 2 year warranty.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey Red did you ever find out if the 14 or 16 was better yet? And are you getting the saw for your father? I wonder if the stock chain is fast enough?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Ya 549.99 lol 600 bucks out the door after you buy the 6 pack of stihl oil to get the 2 year warranty.


Lot of


----------



## Red97 (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Hey Red did you ever find out if the 14 or 16 was better yet? And are you getting the saw for your father? I wonder if the stock chain is fast enough?



I think we got sidetracked with some orange saws. It sounds like 16" picco setup should be just fine. Im sure there will be a ms241 under the Christmas tree

Don't know about the stock chain though.

Unless somebody thinks .325x14" would suit the 241 well. I have never filed picco.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 11, 2014)

I think the MS 241 C-M comes with PS3 saw chain. It should be a good set up with a "16 in." bar. Heck, even the MS 180 C-B comes with that size bar. I think any dad would be proud to own a MS 241 C-M as a Christmas gift. The MS 261 C-M, meh, for $80 more it won't out cut a good running farmboss (029 SUPER).

I know you appreciate a solid quality saw, so just don't pay the Husqy fan boys no nevermind. The 550xpat is only impressive at gtgs and zipping 2" limbs off a pecker pole pine. It is a crappy firewood saw, mostly due to its flimsy design. It sucks to fell hardwood trees that are near bar length, the damn dawg is too small. It sucks to set it down while repositioning the wood, because the damn "sideways balance" flops it on its side then you have to bend over further to pick it up. It sucks to have to deal with the rediculous outboard clutch and brake setup while not in a shop. It sucks to deal with a flimsy air filter while cutting dry dusty deadwood. It sucks to have to buy special bars and chains for. It is not as good on fuel as Arborsite would have you believe. It just sucks

IMPEACH THE FLIMSY 550XPAT!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> I think the MS 241 C-M comes with PS3 saw chain. It should be a good set up with a "16 in." bar. Heck, even the MS 180 C-B comes with that size bar. I think any dad would be proud to own a MS 241 C-M as a Christmas gift. The MS 261 C-M, meh, for $80 more it won't out cut a good running farmboss (029 SUPER).
> 
> I know you appreciate a solid quality saw, so just don't pay the Husqy fan boys no nevermind. The 550xpat is only impressive at gtgs and zipping 2" limbs off a pecker pole pine. It is a crappy firewood saw, mostly due to its flimsy design. It sucks to fell hardwood trees that are near bar length, the damn dawg is too small. It sucks to set it down while repositioning the wood, because the damn "sideways balance" flops it on its side then you have to bend over further to pick it up. It sucks to have to deal with the rediculous outboard clutch and brake setup while not in a shop. It sucks to deal with a flimsy air filter while cutting dry dusty deadwood. It sucks to have to buy special bars and chains for. It is not as good on fuel as Arborsite would have you believe. It just sucks
> 
> IMPEACH THE FLIMSY 550XPAT!


Which ones do you have ?


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Which ones do you have ?


Too many! I just a little chuffed that my beloved MS 261 C-M VW is away for the week. Which ones do you have?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 12, 2014)

I use my 241 min 5 days a week,will never be without one set up with 7 pin rim sprocket 16'' .325


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> I use my 241 min 5 days a week,will never be without one set up with 7 pin rim sprocket 16'' .325


 
I see your sig your 241 is ported. Can a stock 241 pull the 16" .325 with authority?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 12, 2014)

My mane use for the 241 is liming or working out of a cage triming so mostley smaller size wood but it has the balls when required for the odd bigger limbs.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Which ones do you have ?


 
He is not just bashing the husky. He has the 550 that I ran and has a arctic 261 that I ran as well. Just wanted to clear that up. But I just cut some cookies with both side by side. So I can not comment on real world firewood performance.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> My mane use for the 241 is liming or working out of a cage triming so mostley smaller size wood but it has the balls when required for the odd bigger limbs.


 
I am just a little concerned with the picco chain that comes stock, holding an edge and sharpening it.

Most of the wood he cuts are tops of trees and pecker poles that have peen pushed into a pile by a dozer. The majority of the wood is 12" or smaller, So it doesn't have to be split.

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 12, 2014)

I cut a lot of dry dead stuff so thats why i usw .325 and semi chisel.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> I cut a lot of dry dead stuff so thats why i usw .325 and semi chisel.


 
In your opinion would it be a wise choice to have the dealer set the saw up with a 14" .325 bar and chain before I leave the shop?


----------



## CR888 (Dec 12, 2014)

lf the OP's dad wants a small Stihl....well give him one and the 241cm is without doubt one of Stihls best products. The guys that like a solid saw love them. Light, great fuel ecconomy, smooth av, mtronics, tough side chain tensioner and dawg.....theres not much to dislike about them.


----------



## MCW (Dec 12, 2014)

A stock 241 will pull a 16" .325" chain easily with a 7 tooth sprocket even in our hardwoods. It's interesting that people seem to assume that the 261 is a better saw yet those guys that own both a 241C and 261 end up spending far more time on the 241 for the majority of their cutting. There is no doubt though that as a downed firewood saw the 261 is a better choice. If limbing and doing small tree work I'd grab the 241 any day of the week. I sold my 261 and have never regretted it. I also own a 550XP and despite having an awesome engine setup and throttle response the poor filter and excuse for a spike are a bit of a downer. My muffler is caved in as the spike doesn't even reach out far enough to protect it. It would seem as if all Swedish trees are 8" in diameter and perfectly round 
If the wood is clean then certainly don't dismiss picco. As Stihlman441 said we tend to use .325" here as it wears better. Just last week I put another 20 hours on my 241 with a 16" bar and Stihl picco PS3 full chisel cutting and removing orange tree limbs. It is yet to miss a beat. Out of interest .325" does not cut citrus anywhere near as efficiently as picco which is why I'm using it in this case. Very impressive little saws and this is coming from a Husky/Dolmar fan


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> In your opinion would it be a wise choice to have the dealer set the saw up with a 14" .325 bar and chain before I leave the shop?


 
I would recomment a 16'' seems to suit the saw better,i have used a 14'' on it but like the 16''


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 12, 2014)

.325 semi chisel 16'' in green Sugargum.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> I would recomment a 16'' seems to suit the saw better,i have used a 14'' on it but like the 16''



The 14" bar is barely 13" with the 3005 mount, unless you get a Cannon Supermini with the C1 combo K095/3005 mount.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 12, 2014)

The little saw that could

First let me qualify this post. The info provided is based solely on a stock saw used and broken in on a pile of treelength hardwood firewood. I put approximately 4 cord on the saw to break it in. The forestry use comments were from a culling job in the State forest felling and removing trainer trees mostly black birch and shagbark hickory in the 10 to 18 inch DBH range prior to an oak harvest that will occur in the next couple years. I don't mod my saws, just use them to make money, so if this input is of no use to you, use the back button.

Attached pics are from this spring when the Stihl rep gave me his MS241 demo saw to break in. Saw was equipped with 16 inch Picco B&C and PS3 chain.






The stump in the middle pics is a white ash that I kept backing into with the skidsteer, and decided it had to go. The MS241 took it just fine. IIRC stump was about 26 X 22 inches. Though not the clearest view in the pics, you can see with a little knowledgeable filing I had that saw, with the PS3 chain pulling a darn nice chip with no effort.

The treelength in the pile averages 12 to 16 inches, mostly black birch and red oak. Saw had no issues at all cutting it up. Run time on the pile averaged 25 minutes per tank.

As to the saw, I made a deal with the rep to buy it when he got his new demo model in the fall. So as of Nov. 1 it's been mine. I sold off the Dolmar PS5100SH. If I need a bigger saw I go up to the MS362.

During the time I purchased the saw I was contracted to start removing cull, trainer and standing dead in the State forest to aid in a scheduled oak harvest to occur in the next couple years. Saw had plenty of torque and power for felling, though if these were log grade trees I definitely would be using a bigger saw. Again no issues. Dressing out consisted mostly of cutting the top at 6 to 8 inch dia, and making sure all tops were no more than 3 ft. above grade if I couldn't crush them low enough with the bucket or driving over.

In terms of B&C, IMO swapping out to .325 is a waste of time and money, but to each his own. I run PS on it now and am most pleased. If you want to spend money on a bar, do as I am shortly, get a Stihl 16 inch E-Light.

To the OP, the saw is more than capable of what you're asking, and your Dad will love it for his application. Think of it as a MS200T on steroids. The saw is of excellent build quality, I had no issues with loose parts or fasteners. Air filtration and anti-vibe were from more than adequate to excellent. The one thing I noticed about the anti-vibe though smooth, it does not at all isolate the operator from the saw to the extent you can't feel what the chain and saw are doing in the cut. There are plastic parts on the saw, I had no issues with that, just like I really have no prob with plastic parts on a Glock or an AR-15. It's about the mechanical properties of the material used being suitable and cost effective for the application, nothing more.

One man's view from actual experience, keyboard lumberjack's YMMV.

Take Care


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

They're is only one 40cc saw on the market that I would personally consider. That is the 241. It is a fantastic little saw. Modding the muffler makes a significant improvement. So will tightening the squish. They respond very well to porting too.

They come with PS3 chain. This is a very good picco chisel chain. I would definitely stay with that.

If you would like, I can provide you with a saw, all ready to go. I get the saw for $555 after tax. Shipping would be $25.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> .325 semi chisel 16'' in green Sugargum.




You sir are no longer my friend. I am going to have to buy 2 of these now.









Just kidding. Thank you for that video.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

Swamp Yankee said:


> The little saw that could
> 
> First let me qualify this post. The info provided is based solely on a stock saw used and broken in on a pile of treelength hardwood firewood. I put approximately 4 cord on the saw to break it in. The forestry use comments were from a culling job in the State forest felling and removing trainer trees mostly black birch and shagbark hickory in the 10 to 18 inch DBH range prior to an oak harvest that will occur in the next couple years. I don't mod my saws, just use them to make money, so if this input is of no use to you, use the back button.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for that, I am done with the bar questions after watching all the video. All of my dads new saw purchases have been over barred homeowner saws. So we are used to buying a shorter bar with a new saw.

It sounds like stihl knew what they were doing with the 16" set up.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> They're is only one 40cc saw on the market that I would personally consider. That is the 241. It is a fantastic little saw. Modding the muffler and advancing the ignition wool make a significant improvement. So will tightening the squish. They respond very well to porting too.
> 
> They come with PS3 chain. This is a very good picco chisel chain. I would definitely stay with that.
> 
> If you would like, I can provide you with a saw, all ready to go. I get the saw for $555 after tax. The MM and timing advance would only cost you an additional $50. Shipping would be $25.


 
Brad, Thank you for the offer. But I have to pass on that. The old man does not believe in modifying a brand new purchase. He would flip a lid if anything were to happen to it and the local dealer would not warranty it. But I personally might take you up on that offer down the road If I decide I need one of these little critters.

Thank you
Joe


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

Stihl MS241C Stock: 

Stihl MS241C Ported: 

Stihl MS241C Ported 325 Chain:


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

I was reading that thread when you posted your offer. Thank you for adding those vids here.


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought the MTronic automatically took care of the timing on the 241. Advancing it at the flywheel makes a difference?

Personally, I would have rather gone with a Shindaiwa 452 or 502S instead of the 241 if I were to buy it. It costs $200 less, and has far better throttle response and top end, which is what I would want for the clearing I do with a 40cc saw. The 241 only has grunt and build quality in it's corner. This is good if you use it for firewood. But, if I were to get a small saw for firewood, it would be the massively superior 261CM for about the same price. And I mean massively superior. In fact, I would go with a 261CM with my exhaust mod and a 20" bar before I went with a 60cc saw.

I am actually of the opposite mind on the picco/Lo Pro chain. I see absolutely no reason to go with picco. It dulls very quickly, especially in dirty conditions, and the chain and bars simply do not last in professional use(ask me how I know). I stick with 325. So, yeah, for your garden or arborist work in a tree - picco is fine. For ground work, it's a waste of time unless you like sharpening a lot.

Here she is in beech with a muf mod and 325 chain:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I thought the MTronic automatically took care of the timing on the 241. Advancing it at the flywheel makes a difference?


You are correct. I do not advance the ignition on MTronic saws. I corrected my post. Thanks!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Too many! I just a little chuffed that my beloved MS 261 C-M VW is away for the week. Which ones do you have?


MS200T's 261 440 460 461 

Husky 246 288 3120
Dolmar 7900


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 12, 2014)

I truly love my 241. Stock wise, it was the most impressive pro saw I own. After my muffler mod it really screams. I was leary on the price also, but after putting it to the test, I wouldn't think twice if this one broke down. 

Yesterday I dropped 5 hedge trees with it. Around my neck of the woods, that's as hard as it gets as we don't have ironwood around. Not one hiccup or stall, she screamed wanting more the entire time .

Mine wears a 14" lightweight bar with non-safety pm chain.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> MS200T's 261 440 460 461
> 
> Husky 246 288 3120
> Dolmar 7900


I concur. I too like to skip the 40 segment. If the MS TOOT 14" is too small, I go right to any one of four different make and model 50 cc with 16", 550 xpat being the last resort (it sucks). If those are too small, I just let the biggest wood lay, too heavy to deal with for me.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

I would love to add a 241 to my collection of work saws.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

So the general consensus is you would not be mad if you unwrapped a ms 241? And had no clue you were getting a saw?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

I would like to see what a $600 241 will cut that my $325 Dolmar 421 won't.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I would love to add a 241 to my collection of work saws.


Me too when you getting it?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I would like to see what a $600 241 will cut that my $325 Dolmar 421 won't.


So would I before I spend that money.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> So the general consensus is you would not be mad if you unwrapped a ms 241? And had no clue you were getting a saw?


I wouldn't be mad, in fact i'd be quite happy.......if i wasn't paying for it.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I wouldn't be mad, in fact i'd be quite happy.......if i wasn't paying for it.


 
Well in a round about way I feel you pay for all gifts that come form family. LOL

Stop talking about that little dolmar The hardware in town has one sitting on the shelf for the last 2 years.
It has been tempting me.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Well in a round about way I feel you pay for all gifts that come form family. LOL
> 
> Stop talking about that little dolmar The hardware in town has one sitting on the shelf for the last 2 years.
> It has been tempting me.


Might want to see how they compare first. Anyone on here run both?


----------



## tallguys (Dec 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I would like to see what a $600 241 will cut that my $325 Dolmar 421 won't.



Agreed.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

tallguys said:


> Agreed.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I would like to see what a $600 241 will cut that my $325 Dolmar 421 won't.


Don't think anyone said it was better than the 421? Your dealer is bending you over if he was going to charge you $600. 

I got my saw, a lightweight 14" bar, 2 spare chains, a hard case for the saw, and a 6 pack of oil for less than msrp. Granted I know that was a pretty good deal, but if your dealer don't budge on price....go to the next. Maybe they are looking for business? 

I sure as hell won't drive 45 min to an hr for a dealer when I got one 5 minutes away.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

tallguys said:


> Agreed.


Or how much 2 Dolmars can cut V one Stihl!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Don't think anyone said it was better than the 421? Your dealer is bending you over if he was going to charge you $600.
> 
> I got my saw, a lightweight 14" bar, 2 spare chains, a hard case for the saw, and a 6 pack of oil for less than msrp. Granted I know that was a pretty good deal, but if your dealer don't budge on price....go to the next. Maybe they are looking for business?
> 
> I sure as hell won't drive 45 min to an hr for a dealer when I got one 5 minutes away.


What would be a fair price to pay ? Which bar is the light? Not the stock one?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

$520 + tax for me.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> $520 + tax for me.


What about the Dolmar V the Stihl?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I would like to see what a $600 241 will cut that my $325 Dolmar 421 won't.


What's the difference in weight? I don't know. For me, the 421 is too close to a 50cc.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> What's the difference in weight? I don't know. For me, the 421 is too close to a 50cc.


How many CC is it the weight is close I hear. Dolly being slightly heavier.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> What about the Dolmar V the Stihl?


I've never bought one, or even know what they go for.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

PS-421
Displacement
42.4 cc (2.5 cu. in)
Power rating
2.2 kW (2.9 HP)
Net weight
4.9 kg (10.8 lbs)

MS 241 C-M




42.6 cc (2.6 cu. in.) 2.3 kW (3.1 bhp) 4.5 kg (9.9 Ibs.)


----------



## tallguys (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I've never bought one, or even know what they go for.



I thought it was you that had that video of the 420 back in the day. Apologies if I'm mistaken.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

tallguys said:


> I thought it was you that had that video of the 420 back in the day. Apologies if I'm mistaken.


That was sent to me by a vendor for mods, and then returned.


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> So the general consensus is you would not be mad if you unwrapped a ms 241? And had no clue you were getting a saw?



I got mine in trade. So, I am good with it. In fact, I like having MTronic...until it starts to act up. But, until then, I like it since the weather here changes daily.

Now if I were to put my own money into it - no. It's just too much. Especially since I could easily live with a 261CM. In fact - I would prefer one. But no one had one of those in trade. Yes, the 241 is definitely lighter and easier to use. But the power gap between it and the 261 with an MM is a crevasse it couldn't bridge even if it weighed another lb less. Add to this the fact it just doesn't have the pep the Shindaiwa 452S has, or top end, and it actually feels sluggish in use.

It's a good 40cc saw. Not a great one. It needs porting to be great.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

MS241C. 10% lighter + more power.

DISPLACEMENT
42.6 cc (2.6 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
2.3 kW (3.1 bhp)

POWERHEAD WEIGHT
4.5 kg (9.9 Ibs.)

GUIDE BAR LENGTHS* (Recommended ranges)
30 to 40 cm (12" to 16") STIHL ROLLOMATIC® E

FUEL CAPACITY
370 cc (12.5 oz.)

CHAIN OIL CAPACITY
207 cc (7.0 oz.)

OILOMATIC® CHAIN
63 PS3


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm still on the fence post.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> PS-421
> Displacement
> 42.4 cc (2.5 cu. in)
> Power rating
> ...


That's as heavy as a 550XP...10.8 lbs. No thanks. If I'm going to use a less powerful saws, it's got to be lighter.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> PS-421
> Displacement
> 42.4 cc (2.5 cu. in)
> Power rating
> ...



Funny but the Stihl Canada website claims 2.2kW and 4.7kg (10.41lbs). 
Assuming the US website is correct on the power, the extra money buys you 1kw (1.341bhp) over the Dolmar and saves 200g.
Obviously mtronic is the variable.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> That's as heavy as a 550XP...10.8 lbs. No thanks.


But what we need now is for a member here to actually weigh the Stihl.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> That's as heavy as a 550XP...10.8 lbs. No thanks. If I'm going to use a less powerful saws, it's got to be lighter.



Only 200 grams difference.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> But what we need now is for a member here to actually weigh the Stihl.



Need someone who can weigh both.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> What would be a fair price to pay ? Which bar is the light? Not the stock one?





blsnelling said:


> $520 + tax for me.



I think Brads price is a pretty fair price. Shoot for that. If they don't want to budge, have them throw in some chains. Give them the bundle effect.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

Shall I go buy one, lol? Unfortunately, that's not in the cards right now.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Shall I go buy one, lol? Unfortunately, that's not in the cards right now.


2 one for me one for you.


----------



## Termite (Dec 12, 2014)

It seems to me some on here are going to great lengths to justify spending $550+ on this saw.

I had a 420Dolmar a 401Dolmar and a Redmax3800. Now I just have the 3800. The 3800 was superior to the 401 in everyway. The 420 was a nice saw but too close to 50cc saw in weight. The 3800 is significantly lighter than a 241 and I bought two 3800 for less than one 241.

I use the 3800 constantly cutting cedar with 16 inch bar and Stihl ps chain. It is ideal for that job.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Don't think anyone said it was better than the 421? Your dealer is bending you over if he was going to charge you $600.
> 
> 572.00 out the door. But he said if payed in cash we would work out a better deal. The guys I normally deal with were gone. The 600 was with the oil mix. Just MSRP rough numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Termite said:


> It seems to me some on here are going to great lengths to justify spending $550+ on this saw.
> 
> I had a 420Dolmar a 401Dolmar and a Redmax3800. Now I just have the 3800. The 3800 was superior to the 401 in everyway. The 420 was a nice saw but too close to 50cc saw in weight. The 3800 is significantly lighter than a 241 and I bought two 3800 for less than one 241.
> 
> I use the 3800 constantly cutting cedar with 16 inch bar and Stihl ps chain. It is ideal for that job.


Well I just talked to my friendly dealer Mike in New Hope PA and he told me the bars and chains swap with my climbing saws. That is a huge plus to have things interchange like that. Oh and it is 500.00


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

Termite said:


> It seems to me some on here are going to great lengths to justify spending $550+ on this saw.
> 
> I had a 420Dolmar a 401Dolmar and a Redmax3800. Now I just have the 3800. The 3800 was superior to the 401 in everyway. The 420 was a nice saw but too close to 50cc saw in weight. The 3800 is significantly lighter than a 241 and I bought two 3800 for less than one 241.
> 
> I use the 3800 constantly cutting cedar with 16 inch bar and Stihl ps chain. It is ideal for that job.


You are correct about the 3800. IIRC, it's a 9# saw. It has a great engine, made by Zenoah. However, the rest of the saw is very "plasticky". That's why I won't consider a 543XP. It's a Redmax saw. But you're right...that's quite a premium to pay for a 241. You have to really want it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Well I just talked to my friendly dealer Mike in New Hope PA and he told me the bars and chains swap with my climbing saws. That is a huge plus to have things interchange like that. Oh and it is 500.00


For that price OTD I would buy one


----------



## Termite (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> You are correct about the 3800. IIRC, it's a 9# saw. It has a great engine, made by Zenoah. However, the rest of the saw is very "plasticky". That's why I won't consider a 543XP. It's a Redmax saw. But you're right...that's quite a premium to pay for a 241. You have to really want it.



That "plasticky" stuff is holding up quite well in my small business. 
Doesn't the 241 have a plastic handle?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

Termite said:


> Doesn't the 241 have a plastic handle?


Yes it does, but there is a significant difference in build quality none the less.


----------



## Termite (Dec 12, 2014)

Ah yes, I always forget about build quality.

Hey I just noticed we have a bunch more choices in little faces.


----------



## zogger (Dec 12, 2014)

poulan s25cva 9 lbs six ounce PHO 2.3 horse, according to the internets


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

zogger said:


> poulan s25cva 9 lbs six ounce PHO 2.3 horse, according to the internets


That's pretty heavy for a top handle saw. Great little saws though. All metal, no plastic. I have two


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> That's as heavy as a 550XP...10.8 lbs. No thanks. If I'm going to use a less powerful saws, it's got to be lighter.








Close, tho. And the 241 and the 452S are both 10.8 lbs. Also, the Echo 500P(aka bored out shindaiwa 452/502S) is 10.8.


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

tallguys said:


> Funny but the Stihl Canada website claims 2.2kW and 4.7kg (10.41lbs).
> Assuming the US website is correct on the power, the extra money buys you 1kw (1.341bhp) over the Dolmar and saves 200g.
> Obviously mtronic is the variable.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't have a scale or i would weigh my 421


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

Termite said:


> That "plasticky" stuff is holding up quite well in my small business.
> Doesn't the 241 have a plastic handle?



It also has a plastic clutch cover.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok if the 500p is 10.8 and the 241 is 10.8 wouldn't the 500p be a better at a cheaper price...more cc and same weight? Flame suit on! lol!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

I agree the 421 is a little heavier than the other but its built like a tank.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

I see how close the 550 and 241 are PHO..but you have to consider that if you run picco on a 241 thats not as heavy as .325 and gives it additional weight savings over the 550 when they are both ready to work

I have 519.00 OTD for my 241..and still complained..its too much for a 40cc saw.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

reindeer said:


> It also has a plastic clutch cover.



My only 2 complaints with a 241..the plastic handle and clutch cover...but the weight savings come from somewhere.


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> My only 2 complaints with a 241..the plastic handle and clutch cover...but the weight savings come from somewhere.



I doubt they are lighter than magnesium or aluminum. It's a cost savings for profit margins more than anything else.


----------



## zogger (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> That's pretty heavy for a top handle saw. Great little saws though. All metal, no plastic. I have two



Kinda of a Tweener. although technically a top handle, seems to be more spacing between front and top grab points, so it is almost a rear handle feel, to me anyway.

For the loot I have in mine, maybe 30 bucks including new fuel lines, etc..hard to beat for a small saw. Plenty of snot running the 16.


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I see how close the 550 and 241 are PHO..but you have to consider that if you run picco on a 241 thats not as heavy as .325 and gives it additional weight savings over the 550 when they are both ready to work
> 
> I have 519.00 OTD for my 241..and still complained..its too much for a 40cc saw.



I would choose a 550 with a big 325 bar any day over a picco 241. It is just a far more competent saw without any real weight penalties.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> My only 2 complaints with a 241..the plastic handle and clutch cover...but the weight savings come from somewhere.


Plastic handle eh


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I doubt they are lighter than magnesium or aluminum. It's a cost savings for profit margins more than anything else.




I don't know. Same exact item, made from plastic, aluminum, and magnesium, I think plastic is still the lighter weight of them all. 

Of course, durability is a whole nother issue.


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

2123 said:


> I don't know. Same exact item, made from plastic, aluminum, and magnesium, I think plastic is still the lighter weight of them all.
> 
> Of course, durability is a whole nother issue.



For the same width maybe. For the same strength, not necessarily. Afterall, all the other saws I mentioned that weighed as much, or less, than the 241(the SHindaiwas are actually a touch lighter) have aluminum handles and aluminum or magnesium clutch covers.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2014)

reindeer said:


> For the same width maybe. For the same strength, not necessarily. Afterall, all the other saws I mentioned that weighed as much, or less, than the 241(the SHindaiwas are actually a touch lighter) have aluminum handles and aluminum or magnesium clutch covers.




Agree! I meant that when I said durability.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

Termite said:


> It seems to me some on here are going to great lengths to justify spending $550+ on this saw.
> 
> I had a 420Dolmar a 401Dolmar and a Redmax3800. Now I just have the 3800. The 3800 was superior to the 401 in everyway. The 420 was a nice saw but too close to 50cc saw in weight. The 3800 is significantly lighter than a 241 and I bought two 3800 for less than one 241.
> 
> I use the 3800 constantly cutting cedar with 16 inch bar and Stihl ps chain. It is ideal for that job.



I agree with what you are saying but it all boils down to he wants a stihl. And the stihl dealer is close. I don't have another dealers that are worth a dam.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Plastic can be a fine material for many items. But, speaking specifically of chainsaws, we all know they don't get coddled and they get tossed around, bumped into other things like the ground, trees, pick-up beds, rocks and heavy-equipment, etc. 

That being said, I prefer all the contact points on my chainsaws to be metal of some kind.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

2123 said:


> Plastic can be a fine material for many items. But, speaking specifically of chainsaws, we all know they don't get coddled and they get tossed around, bumped into other things like the ground, trees, pick-up beds, rocks and heavy-equipment, etc.
> 
> That being said, I prefer all the contact points on my chainsaws to be metal of some kind.


Unless working hot lines


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Unless working hot lines



There plenty of other things on a saw that could get you juiced ..i doubt the plastic clutch cover and handle are gonna save you.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> There plenty of other things on a saw that could get you juiced ..i doubt the plastic clutch cover and handle are gonna save you.


It would have to be tested.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> It would have to be tested.



Try it and get back to us.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Try it and get back to us.


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

2123 said:


> I don't know. Same exact item, made from plastic, aluminum, and magnesium, I think plastic is still the lighter weight of them all.
> 
> Of course, durability is a whole nother issue.



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mastermind-meets-the-ms241c-m.253473/

Give it a little scroll. One of Randy's had damage to the clutch cover during shipping. That definitely does not bode well for use...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 386168



That didnt answer anything we do it all the time..cut into the wire and see if the plastic clutch cover helps


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2014)

Lots of good info and cordial conversation here guys. I like it


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> That didnt answer anything we do it all the time..


You do?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> You do?



Yes ..alot of trees we trim are emersed in powerlines..a clutch cover isnt gonna save you if you become part of the equation


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> That didnt answer anything we do it all the time..cut into the wire and see if the plastic clutch cover helps


I was talking about the plastic handle .


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Yes ..alot of trees we trim are emersed in powerlines..a clutch cover isnt gonna save you if you become part of the equation


And you think I don't know that huh?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> And you think I don't know that huh?



Then what was your point in working hot lines ?...it no arguement from me..but i doubt the handle and clutch cover are gonna save you if you lay into somethin with that much juice


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Unless working hot lines




That's a *BIG NON-ISSUE* for me. I know some of you need to be concerned, and I understand fully.

But for me......that's *NOT* for me. You all stay safe dammit.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Then what was your point in working hot lines ?


The more plastic the better is my point ! Would you prefer metal by primaries? You are insulting me I been doing this 40 years! WTF dude I guess you are a know it all!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> The more plastic the better is my point ! Would you prefer metal by primaries? You are insulting me I been doing this 40 years! WTF dude I guess you are a know it all!



I agree that more may be better .. but i wouldnt count on it...if you take that as an insult you need thicker skin bubbles.


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

reindeer said:


>



I just realized I am confused. That is 10 lbs 8.6 ounces. So 10.6 lbs or so. Not bad at all.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I agree that more may be better .. but i wouldnt count on it...if you take that as an insult you need thicker skin bubbles.


I know all this stuff I was merely saying it would be a good thing near wires as opposed to metal. I use rubber linemans gloves and a hydraulic stick near primaries.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> The more plastic the better is my point ! Would you prefer metal by primaries? You are insulting me I been doing this 40 years! WTF dude I guess you are a know it all!




This might sound like a dumb question, but I want to ask it anyways.

When you know you're going to be working close to, or maybe among some power lines, do you have any specific safety equipment that you use on your saws? Something like rubber panels that you can attach to it? Maybe a rubber shield that can be wrapped around it to provide some level of electrical insulation? I know that you can't do anything for the b/c.

Or......are you just be aware of the risks and be as careful as possible?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I know all this stuff I was merely saying it would be a good thing near wires as opposed to metal. I use rubber linemans gloves and a hydraulic stick near primaries.



I cant argue that..and i wouldnt..and my point was i wouldnt rely on those 2 components to keep me safe..im sure theres exceptions but id imagine if your gonna make contact that 9 out of 10 times its gonna be with your bar..i dont ever wanna find out.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

2123 said:


> This might sound like a dumb question, but I want to ask it anyways.
> 
> When you know you're going to be working close to, or maybe among some power lines, do you have any specific safety equipment that you use on your saws? Something like rubber panels that you can attach to it? Maybe a rubber shield that can be wrapped around it to provide some level of electrical insulation? I know that you can't do anything for the b/c.
> 
> Or......are you just be aware of the risks and be as careful as possible?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I cant argue that..and i wouldnt..and my point was i wouldnt rely on those 2 components to keep me safe..im sure theres exceptions but id imagine if your gonna make contact that 9 out of 10 times its gonna be with your bar..i dont ever wanna find out.


You in a bucket or on spurs?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> You in a bucket or on spurs?



Ive spent my time on spurs , i dont have a ton of bucket expierence


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 386175
> View attachment 386175




Oh okay. 

Now I know.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

2123 said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> Now I know.


A stick saw like that it is insulated then rubber gloves rubber boots and a bucket truck that is insulated and still you want no contact or rain.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ive spent my time on spurs , i dont have a ton of bucket expierence


Well spurs conduct real good dug in to a live wet trees, stay away from unshielded 7200 w/o a bucket. Then there are the wire core fliplines to consider also steel toed boots. The less metal the better.You can get zapped through live branches quite easily. Wet days forget about lines. I seen a guy get killed in 7200 he touched a wire he did not see with an aluminum pole he lit on fire and was dead before you could even think. Not on my job he was trimming at his house.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Well spurs conduct real good dug in to a live wet tree stay away from unshielded 7200 w/o a bucket. Then there are the wire core fliplines to consider also steel toed boots. The less metal the better.You can get zapped through live branches quite easily. Wet days forget about lines1



Maybe you took what i was saying as a personal insult which it was not at all , i know all the dangers..and i totally understand that the less your packin to make yourself part of the equation the better..i just wouldnt count on a clutch cover or handle is all.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> A stick saw like that it is insulated then rubber gloves rubber boots and a bucket truck that is insulated and still you want no contact or rain.




Doesn't sound appealing to me. I used to jump out of planes day / night with approx. 80 lbs. of gear on. Never bothered me one bit. Even jumped out of 5-man baskets in England and Belgium tethered to a cable truck 1500' below.

But, now I don't even like standing on or near the edge of a roof, let alone in a basket on a boom truck.

When cutting with a chainsaw, it's both feet on the ground for me, thank-you very much.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Maybe you took what i was saying as a personal insult which it was not at all , i know all the dangers..and i totally understand that the less your packin to make yourself part of the equation the better..i just wouldnt count on a clutch cover or handle is all.


I know that, I was just sayin. I would only count on air space between me and the line the more the better.


----------



## Termite (Dec 12, 2014)

All this high voltage talk is kinda off subject. However, I will remain a low voltage electrician. 
A man has to know his limitations.
Woops still of subject.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

So how bout that 241? lol. Thank you for all the help and suggestions. Dad is going to get the 241.




Now me on the other hand. You all filled my head with all sorts of options.


----------



## rburg (Dec 12, 2014)

Let us know how he likes it.


----------



## traktorz (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> MS241C. 10% lighter + more power.
> 
> DISPLACEMENT
> 42.6 cc (2.6 cu. in.)
> ...



Those marketing data are usually not trustworthy - rather I would check the test figures from an independent source like here:
http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/5957_11e.pdf


----------



## traktorz (Dec 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> ...It has a great engine, made by Zenoah. However, the rest of the saw is very "plasticky". That's why I won't consider a 543XP. It's a Redmax saw. ..


plasticky? But the muffler mod and port job isn't done on the plastic parts, I guess?

Perhaps no one yet figured out how to mod the 543XP? I guess it takes some iterations to find the optimal tuning parameters and who's going to pay for those, I think it's the thousand $ question? So with marginal demands for any port jobs on the 543xp, we never gonna now what that thing is really capable of, if plasticky it is.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> So how bout that 241? lol. Thank you for all the help and suggestions. Dad is going to get the 241.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me a muffler mod of 50% larger was necessary, easy to do with a dremel and quite a different saw for sure. But he may be just fine with it factory. I like the 18"bar 3/8ths lo pro non-safety chain for reach. Bought it with a 16" and that was fine as well. Just a very nice pro saw. Stihl got that one right, except for the price


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 12, 2014)

And can you share with us your "options?" Or begin another thread after you share so we can follow you easier. Thanks.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> So how bout that 241? lol. Thank you for all the help and suggestions. Dad is going to get the 241.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear he is getting the saw


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> And can you share with us your "options?" Or begin another thread after you share so we can follow you easier. Thanks.


 
LOL. Pretty much every saw listed in this thread but the 241. Those are my options.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> LOL. Pretty much every saw listed in this thread but the 241. Those are my options.


Narrow it down a bit?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Narrow it down a bit?


 
What do you mean? I have a bad case of poor man CAD!! So The list would start with the older cheaper saws up to the Ms 261 an Husky 550. Don't push me I might end up with one of each To Find a brand I like.

To put it in perspective I got my first old homelite 8 months ago Somehow they multiplied and I have 15 now


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> What do you mean? I have a bad case of poor man CAD!! So The list would start with the older cheaper saws up to the Ms 261 an Husky 550. Don't push me I might end up with one of each To Find a brand I like.
> 
> To put it in perspective I got my first old homelite 8 months ago Somehow they multiplied and I have 15 now


How about a 346 NE?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

You just had to go there.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> You just had to go there.


What are they worth used you think?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

How bout the 261?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have seen 1 346 locally asking $400 and 261 fetch $475 plus. I think I will start with the shindiawa and dolmar. less common but cheaper.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

Red check this out[emoji2]


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> I have seen 1 346 locally asking $400 and 261 fetch $475 plus. I think I will start with the shindiawa and dolmar. less common but cheaper.


Yeah a Dolmar 5105 is a nice saw too and comparable to the 261 and 550


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Red check this out[emoji2]


 
That saw isn't leaning against the fence is it? Those are supposed to roll down hills and stuff by themselves?

nice saw.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> I have seen 1 346 locally asking $400 and 261 fetch $475 plus. I think I will start with the shindiawa and dolmar. less common but cheaper.[/QUOTE
> Go with the Stihl.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> That saw isn't leaning against the fence is it? Those are supposed to roll down hills and stuff by themselves?
> 
> nice saw.


They roll.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> That saw isn't leaning against the fence is it? Those are supposed to roll down hills and stuff by themselves?
> 
> nice saw.


Lol nope just sitting there all by itself


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Lol nope just sitting there all by itself


Do you get Tsumara cause the Husky bars bend easy?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

No i got that saw PHO and figured i would try one out its the only Tsumura i have. I bought one when thechainsawguy had them, so far its been great and has very little wear on the rails after a quite a bit of use.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Red check this out[emoji2]


 
Trade you.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> A 241 with a muffler mod and 16" picco set up is a sweet little saw if you keep in mind its 40cc..id take it over a 261.


Me too. Ive had a ported 026 and a ported 261 and the 241 is lighter and handles better and is a fast little saw. I love mine


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Trade you.


Thats a hand shaker!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Me too. Ive had a ported 026 and a ported 261 and the 241 is lighter and handles better and is a fast little saw. I love mine


How close can it get to the larger displacement 261?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Thats a hand shaker!


 
It has rubber grips. That is my latest setup really surprised me 40cc saw running a .325x9 rim with 13" bar in hard wood.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Me too. Ive had a ported 026 and a ported 261 and the 241 is lighter and handles better and is a fast little saw. I love mine


I'm gonna pass but thanks for the offer[emoji2]


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> How close can it get to the larger displacement 261?


I never timed all them but in 15" wood or so and under the 241 has torque. Its much lighter. I have the 241 for smaller wood which it handles like a dream and is lighter than the 261. When the wood gets around 18 I pick up the ported 362c which myself I think the 362 feels better than 261. To me a 261 wants to be a 241 or a 362 and is neither


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)

Lonewolf im just a firewood hobbyist but thoso guys like Kenjax, redd foxx, mdavlee are guys that run alot of fuel through saws. They will know what works


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Lonewolf im just a firewood hobbyist but thoso guys like Kenjax, redd foxx, mdavlee are guys that run alot of fuel through saws. They will know what works


I am too


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Nice!!


Thanks and I got a ruined lower back to go with it.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

looks like a good amount of fuel to get that pile. I have seen a few stacks like that the criss cross pattern. what is the reason?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Thanks and I got a ruined lower back to go with it.


 
Sounds like a good reason for the 241


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Lonewolf im just a firewood hobbyist but thoso guys like Kenjax, redd foxx, mdavlee are guys that run alot of fuel through saws. They will know what works



The 261 is too ungainly to be a proper 50cc saw, and the 362 also is on the heavy and ungainly side for a 60cc saw. On top of that, trigger response reportedly aren't anywhere close to great on any of those, but I don't know about the 241.....

If I had to buy a Stihl saw, it surely would have been a 241 - but it won't happen, as I have no use for a saw in that class.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> looks like a good amount of fuel to get that pile. I have seen a few stacks like that the criss cross pattern. what is the reason?


That is the ends that are stacked that way to keep it from falling. The whole pile is stacked normal except the ends.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Sounds like a good reason for the 241


That was my idea yes.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The 261 is too ungainly to be a proper 50cc saw, and the 362 also is on the heavy and ungainly side for a 60cc saw. On top of that, trigger response reportedly aren't anywhere close to great on any of those, but I don't know about the 241.....
> 
> If I had to buy a Stihl saw, it surely would have been a 241 - but it won't happen, as I have no use for a saw in that class.


Niko what Stihls you like?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> That was my idea yes.


Dont think u will regret it.Reindeer cuts alot like u and has the 241 and 261 and seems to like the 261 better


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The 261 is too ungainly to be a proper 50cc saw, and the 362 also is on the heavy and ungainly side for a 60cc saw. On top of that, trigger response reportedly aren't anywhere close to great on any of those, but I don't know about the 241.....
> 
> If I had to buy a Stihl saw, it surely would have been a 241 - but it won't happen, as I have no use for a saw in that class.


 
What is the definition of ungainly?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Dont think u will regret it.Reindeer cuts alot like u and has the 241 and 261 and seems to like the 261 better


I like my 261.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Niko what Stihls you like?



MS361W (heated and German made - has a metal handlebar) and some older ones.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> MS361W (heated and German made - has a metal handlebar) and some older ones.


Sounds good what bar length?


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 12, 2014)

Termite said:


> Ah yes, I always forget about build quality.
> 
> Hey I just noticed we have a bunch more choices in little faces.



You're welcome!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Sounds good what bar length?


Wolf dont listen to Niko he will have u sold out to Husky!!! Lol!!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> What is the definition of ungainly?



Bulky, bad weight distribution, and also heavy. All those factors doesn't have to be present, one would be enough if it is bad enough.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Bulky, bad weight distribution, and also heavy.


Bull!!!lol!!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Wolf dont listen to Niko he will have u sold out to Husky!!! Lol!!


I know him pretty good. I like a few Huskys but I have more Stihls.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I know him pretty good. I like a few Huskys but I have more Stihls.


I like my 262 husky so far. Puttin a new crank in it right now


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I like my 262 husky so far. Puttin a new crank in it right now


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Sounds good what bar length?



15 and 18", before it was stolen. Had a muffler done by the legendary Lakeside 53/Stihl Andy as well.....


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> 15 and 18", before it was stolen. Had a muffler done by the legendary Lakeside 53/Stihl Andy as well.....


A 15 is something I dont hear about around here. A 16 yes.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> 15 and 18", before it was stolen. Had a muffler done by the legendary Lakeside 53/Stihl Andy as well.....


 
Are you talking about the 361 Isn't that a 60cc saw?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Are you talking about the 361 Isn't that a 60cc saw?



Yes, 59cc.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2014)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 386313
> View attachment 386314


Cool old School saw there I had one back in the 80s.


----------



## fin460 (Dec 12, 2014)

I just came across this thread, but I just got my first ms241cm last night! I was afraid it would behave like a ms170 and not be as powerful as a ms250, so I made some videos of the small saws that I have under the bench.

I haven't had a chance to read the thread, but I have been too busy to post up these videos, seem fitting here.


----------



## fin460 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## fin460 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, 59cc.


 
Ha I knew I wasn't nuts for thinking about a 14" on the 241.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

fin460 said:


>




What's the point with posting a video of an alledgedly dull saw? That doesn't tell anything.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Ha I knew I wasn't nuts for thinking about a 14" on the 241.



Well, the 15" bar mostly was combined with a 3/8"x8 rim, and 36RSC (RS now) very efficient for limbing!


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the 15" bar mostly was combined with a 3/8"x8 rim, and 36RSC (RS now) very effecient for limbing!


 
On my old slow saws RS chain is like limbing with fish hooks. Just grabs and pulls, It is ok on the bigger saws because they are heavier.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

High rpm and a firm hand is needed, when limbing with something like that, you can't "baby" it!


----------



## Red97 (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't think any of my saws are high rpm.. thank you for the advice.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2014)

Red97 said:


> I don't think any of my saws are high rpm.. thank you for the advice.



I won't tell what rpm my 361 liked best at WOT out of wood when carb tuning, as it was quite a bit higher than the specs said (14k)....


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, 59cc.



With a simple muffler mod, the 261CM will hand your old 361 it's own ass - even if the 361 is muff modded.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Fin that 241 looked great! Which one do u like out of them all?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> With a simple muffler mod, the 261CM will hand your old 361 it's own ass - even if the 361 is muff modded.


Have u gotten inside that 241 yet?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> With a simple muffler mod, the 261CM will hand your old 361 it's own ass - even if the 361 is muff modded.



First, I seriously doubt that, and secondly the weight differense isn't that large. I would take the 361 any day over the 261, and then there are the 560xp and the 550xp, that messes up your "picture" pretty badly!


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> What's the point with posting a video of an alledgedly dull saw? That doesn't tell anything.



Exactly. Here's a sharp one with a simple muff mod buried in Chestnut:


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> First, I seriously doubt that, and secondly the weight differense isn't that large. I would take the 361 any day over the 261, and then there are the 560xp and the 550xp, that messes up your "picture" pretty badly!



It wouldn't even be close, Niko. When you remove the baffle on a 261CM, you gain nearly 35% improvement in cut times, and a load of torque.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Have u gotten inside that 241 yet?



Soon. With the baffle removed, I am having a bog right off idle if ti sits too long between uses. I know the 261 had a big old lip on the intake port to shoot the charge across to the back of the cylinder. If you remove that lip on the 261, you get great throttle response. So I will do that and maybe fiddle a bit on the inside and adjust the squish.

Here's the 261cm I ported:


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Soon. With the baffle removed, I am having a bog right off idle if ti sits too long between uses. I know the 261 had a big old lip on the intake port to shoot the charge across to the back of the cylinder. If you remove that lip on the 261, you get great throttle response. So I will do that and maybe fiddle a bit on the inside and adjust the squish.
> 
> Here's the 261cm I ported:



My 241 has no bog and my regular carb 261 woke right up on the throttle with just a muffler mod. That 261cm looks good


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

This 036 I ported may have alil something for the 261


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

What the vids I showed can't convey(even the 241 vid) is the amount of torque you get with these mods. That 261cm, with the muff mod or ported, can pull a 20" bar buried in hardwoods all day long. And a 25" one in softwoods. I would have made a vid, but I didnt have a 3/8 small spline. If I were in need of a 60cc saw right now, I would buy a 261CM and simply do a muff mod, and then sell off my 241.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> My 241 has no bog and my regular carb 261 woke right uP oon throttle with just a muffler mod. That 261cm looks good



That one ended up with 190 PSI.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Ya the carb 261 I ported ended up at 190 and the 026 I ported ended up at 195


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

That 241 if ported would be a bad lil booger ! Whats ur ideas on porting that 241! Mine has no throttle response problems though


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

I was gonna go the beer can route for compression changes. Having said that, I have yet to check the squish or the compression on it(I do not have an adapter that fits). But if it's much more than .018, she is gonna get an adjustment. Then remove the lip and add some intake timing, raise and flatten the transfers. Enlarge the exhaust a bit and add timing there since she has gobs of torque as it is.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I was gonna go the beer can route for compression changes. Having said that, I have yet to check the squish or the compression on it(I do not have an adapter that fits). But if it's much more than .018, she is gonna get an adjustment. Then remove the lip and add some intake timing, raise and flatten the transfers. Enlarge the exhaust a bit and add timing there since she has gobs of torque as it is.


Sounds good. Do u think raising the upper transfer ceilings and exhaust ceiling will give her more rpm in the upper register?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

I havent checked compression or squish as stock yet either. I wondered if the base gasket can be deleted


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Sounds good. Do u think raising the upper ceilings and exhaust ceiling will give her more rpm in the upper register?



It did so on the 261. And that is basically a nearly identical set up. If ya listen to my vid, you can hear the thing winding up pretty good. I would rather gain a little more top end and than torque on the 241. In fact, if I somehow lost some torque, I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Id hate to kill the torque it has already. Im not sure theres a whole lot left on the table from the factory?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes that 261c is holding rpm very good in that Chestnut


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Yes that 261c is holding rpm very good in that Chestnut



The best part? That's semi chisel chain in the 261 vid.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Id hate to kill the torque it has already. Im not sure theres a whole lot left on the table from the factory?


There's plenty to be gained with porting in a 241. I posted vids earlier of both stock and ported.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Brad whats the stock comp. And squish?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl MS241C Stock:
> 
> Stihl MS241C Ported:
> 
> Stihl MS241C Ported 325 Chain:



Cut times went from roughly 18 seconds to 12 seconds.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Brad whats the stock comp. And squish?


I'm on my laptop, laying in bed, lol. That kind of info is on my PC.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Cut times went from roughly 18 seconds to 12 seconds.


Wow!! 33%. Nice


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Is there much work in the strato area?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Is there much work in the strato area?


A little, but not much. It would not be required.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Can it run with no base gasket?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> It wouldn't even be close, Niko. When you remove the baffle on a 261CM, you gain nearly 35% improvement in cut times, and a load of torque.



I don't really believe that a saw model that basically is a dud suddenly becomes a great performer just because of the Autotune - but all saws can of course gain from modifications - discussing which one can gain the most from what would be fruitless.

The fact is that the MS261 isn't what a 50cc saw should be, simple as that!


----------



## fin460 (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> What's the point with posting a video of an alledgedly dull saw? That doesn't tell anything.


 
ST: The reason I made the video of the ms261cm with a dull chain, was out of excitement I guess.
I was stretching my time limits on making that video anyways, I was a in a mad rush to get done what I got done.

It was sitting there and I still had some 8x8 left and I used it, I posted it was dull so people would know I wasn't trying to make it look bad.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> I don't really believe that a saw model that basically is a dud suddenly becomes a great performer just because of the Autotune - but all saws can of course gain from modifications - discussing which one can gain the most from what would be fruitless.
> 
> The fact is that the MS261 isn't what a 50cc saw should be, simple as that!



Having said that, Niko - have you used a 261 CM?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> What the vids I showed can't convey(even the 241 vid) is the amount of torque you get with these mods. That 261cm, with the muff mod or ported, can pull a 20" bar buried in hardwoods all day long. And a 25" one in softwoods. I would have made a vid, but I didnt have a 3/8 small spline. If I were in need of a 60cc saw right now, I would buy a 261CM and simply do a muff mod, and then sell off my 241.


I would like to know what the difference in cutting time is between 261 and 261 CM stock?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Having said that, Niko - have you used a 261 CM?


I have a 261 and a 346 guess which one has more torque in 18 - 20 inch hardwood?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

346


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> What the vids I showed can't convey(even the 241 vid) is the amount of torque you get with these mods. That 261cm, with the muff mod or ported, can pull a 20" bar buried in hardwoods all day long. And a 25" one in softwoods. I would have made a vid, but I didnt have a 3/8 small spline. If I were in need of a 60cc saw right now, I would buy a 261CM and simply do a muff mod, and then sell off my 241.


 
Their is no doubt that the 261 is a good saw. But you kind of said what everybody else said about it right here. The gripe most have is it acts and handles more like a 60cc saw Not the 50cc that it is.

The 241 seems to wake up equally well with a good muff mod, and stays light and nimble For slashing limbs and tops 10" and under out of a pile I don't think the 261 would perfom any better.

Now if the main use is dropping and bucking 14-18" trees The 261 would come in handy the closer you get to the stump As the wood gets bigger.

The majority of the cutting dad does Is out of a 8ft pile reaching up and out to cut the pieces. Hence the reason for a light nimble saw.

Thank you for the help and vids


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I have a 261 and a 346 guess which one has more torque in 18 - 20 inch hardwood?



Who cares? That isn't the primary purpose of 50cc saws anyway?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

241 all the way for him. He will appreciate the weight


Red97 said:


> Their is no doubt that the 261 is a good saw. But you kind of said what everybody else said about it right here. The gripe most have is it acts and handles more like a 60cc saw Not the 50cc that it is.
> 
> The 241 seems to wake up equally well with a good muff mod, and stays light and nimble For slashing limbs and tops 10" and under out of a pile I don't think the 261 would perfom any better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I have a 261 and a 346 guess which one has more torque in 18 - 20 inch hardwood?


 
Gonna have to guess the 261, I heard the 346 is a screamer.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> 346


Not the case here.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Who cares? That isn't the primary purpose of 50cc saws anyway?


It is when you have a bad lower back. I use them up to 18 inch or so hardwood then switch to a 440.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree with you Red sounds like I'm about same age as your dad. With the 241 his back and arms will last a lot longer with it and have plenty of power to get done the work you describe hope he enjoys it. Post some pics of him and saw when he gets it.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Their is no doubt that the 261 is a good saw. But you kind of said what everybody else said about it right here. The gripe most have is it acts and handles more like a 60cc saw Not the 50cc that it is.
> 
> The 241 seems to wake up equally well with a good muff mod, and stays light and nimble For slashing limbs and tops 10" and under out of a pile I don't think the 261 would perfom any better.
> 
> ...


How old is he?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Not the case here.


I was just guessing as Ive never ran a 346! Lol!!


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> How old is he?


 
50


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Red97 said:


> 50


He should be fine with a 261 unless he has arthritis or injuries or something like that. Buy both and keep the other one he don't want.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> He should be fine with a 261 unless he has arthritis or injuries or something like that. Buy both and keep the other one he don't want.


 
He has vertigo so he gets fatigued way quicker than he used to. I would love to buy both but it is not in the budget right now.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess everyones different and wants different things in saws but to me a 261 isnt a small saw for its class and Im a big Stihl fan. Ive owned a ported 026,261 and 241cm. I only have the 241cm now. Look at fin460 videos of that 241 . Steady fast cuts and a fast handling agile saw


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Red97 said:


> He has vertigo so he gets fatigued way quicker than he used to. I would love to buy both but it is not in the budget right now.


I was kidding . I know its a lot of loot.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

And to boot if he is only gonna limb smaller tops he no doubt dont wanna hold the 261 up. 241c or a 421 dolmar but the dolmar isnt too light


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> And to boot if he is only gonna limb smaller tops he no doubt dont wanna hold the 261 up. 241c or a 421 dolmar but the dolmar isnt too light


Just get the 241 it should do what he wants.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

The 026 was lighter than my 261 and handled better and would be a better limbing saw imo. Port the 026 and alil raker action on the chain and that baby will pull through some larger limbs for sure


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> He should be fine with a 261 unless he has *arthritis or injuries* or something like that. Buy both and keep the other one he don't want.



I am older, and have both, including a bad lower back, but I still don't like long bars on small saws.


----------



## traktorz (Dec 13, 2014)

I would say, focus on the 50 cc saw class.
Here I would pick the Husqvarna 550 XP / Jonsered CS2153. It's the most popular class ow saws, with reasons!

In addition, skip the 45 cc class, since it's too close to the 50 cc class. Rather, go for the 35 cc class, explicitly the MS201 C-M with its 1.8 kW power. 

Ultimately, pick the MS201 for the lightweight jobs, MS261 for the lion share of work, and MS362, when driving the longer bars and using the 3/8" chains. Of course, the two latter choices could as well be substituted with the Jonsered/Husqvarna equivalents.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 13, 2014)

Seems to me a better comparison is the 241 and the 026. How do they compare? The 261 is much stronger..more torque...but heavier than an 026.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

The 026 is the better handling saw of the 026 and 261 but neither feel as fast handling and light like the 241. Theres is no way around it. The 261 is a light bucking saw not a limber. I mean it will work but why fight it and especially if the gentleman is elderly with a few problems


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> I am older, and have both, including a bad lower back, but I still don't like long bars on small saws.


I don't like long bars either. Not to mention sharpening is faster with a short bar .


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 13, 2014)

This is still up for debate?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> This is still up for debate?


Till someone buys something yes.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> This is still up for debate?


Hey Kenjax how about a husky around the weight of a 241? What would that be? 440?


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 13, 2014)

Is the 241 close in power to the 026? Sounds like the 241 is lighter. Also sound like u prefer the 241 over the 026 for limbing.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Tnshaker said:


> Is the 241 close in power to the 026? Sounds like the 241 is lighter. Also sound like u prefer the 241 over the 026 for limbing.


I would prefer the 241 for everything up to 16" and use my 262xp or ported 362 for everything up to 22" or so


----------



## traktorz (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I don't like long bars either. Not to mention sharpening is faster with a short bar .


I wouldn't put more than a 15" bar on a 50 cc saw, or max a 18" on a 60 cc saw. But that's the common rules in the Nordic!


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I don't like long bars either. Not to mention sharpening is faster with a short bar .



Actually, sharpening is longer the less teeth you have in a professional situation. The chain will dull faster.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

traktorz said:


> I wouldn't put more than a 15" bar on a 50 cc saw, or max a 18" on a 60 cc saw. But that's n the Nordic!


I have a 16 it works fine . I don't think 15 inch is popular here. Skoal .


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Hey Kenjax how about a husky around the weight of a 241? What would that be? 440?



The 550xp is closest, and much stronger! 

There is no need for the current breed of 42/43cc saws, when that one is around!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Actually, sharpening is longer the less teeth you have in a professional situation. The chain will dull faster.


So what bars you running?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The 550xp is closest, and much stronger!
> 
> There is no need for the current breed of 42/43cc saws, when that one is around!


How does that compare to a 346?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Actually, sharpening is longer the less teeth you have in a professional situation. The chain will dull faster.


Especially with picco


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> The 026 is the better handling saw of the 026 and 261 but neither feel as fast handling and light like the 241. Theres is no way around it. The 261 is a light bucking saw not a limber. I mean it will work but why fight it and especially if the gentleman is elderly with a few problems



The 026 is better compared to the 241. It doesn't hold a small anemic candle to the 261CM.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> The 026 is the better handling saw of the 026 and 261 but neither feel as fast handling and light like the 241. Theres is no way around it. The 261 is a light bucking saw not a limber. I mean it will work but why fight it and especially if the gentleman is elderly with a few problems



The only way one can ever get away with saying the 261 is a heavy saw is if you were literally nearly a cripple.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The 550xp is closest, and much stronger!
> 
> There is no need for the current breed of 42/43cc saws, when that one is around!


Gotta disagree there. The 241 doesnt cut like a 42cc saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

traktorz said:


> I would say, focus on the 50 cc saw class.
> Here I would pick the Husqvarna 550 XP / Jonsered CS2*2*53. It's the most popular class o*f* saws, with reasons!
> 
> ..... .




Fixed a couple of misprints in the quote, and basically agree. I wouldn't want a MS201 or a MS362 though.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> The only way one can ever get away with saying the 261 is a heavy saw is if you were literally nearly a cripple.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> The 026 is better compared to the 241. It doesn't hold a small anemic candle to the 261CM.


I dont know reindeer ive seen some mean 026s but a 261 done right will out pull it


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Their is no doubt that the 261 is a good saw. But you kind of said what everybody else said about it right here. The gripe most have is it acts and handles more like a 60cc saw Not the 50cc that it is.
> 
> The 241 seems to wake up equally well with a good muff mod, and stays light and nimble For slashing limbs and tops 10" and under out of a pile I don't think the 261 would perfom any better.
> 
> ...



The 241 does not wake up like the 261CM when you remove the baffle. The 261CM literally acts as though it is ported when the baffle is removed. As I have said before, if you're getting the saw for someone whom is nearly crippled, then you can consider the 261 a little on the heavy side. For an able man to say the 261 is heavy, they should be embarrassed.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Fixed a couple of misprints in the quote, and basically agree. I wouldn't want a MS201 or a MS362 though.


Do you like


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I dont know reindeer ive seen some mean 026s but a 261 done right will out pull it



I'm talking stock or MM'd. Ported, the 026 and most other saws, including some 60cc saws, are nothing compared to a 261CM.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I have a 16 it works fine . I don't think 15 inch is popular here. Skoal .



True, 15" bars mostly is an Euro "thing", and personally I prefere 16", without really knowing why?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I dont know reindeer ive seen some mean 026s but a 261 done right will out pull it


Then there is the whole air filter and choke thing remember? I will take the 261 is is nice I have one I know.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> The only way one can ever get away with saying the 261 is a heavy saw is if you were literally nearly a cripple.


I disagree . I agree with Niko that the 261 feel short, boxy, and not very agile. It just doesnt feel like what a limbing saw should. Maybe a light bucking saw. It will indeed have more balls for bigger wood if ported right though but for limbing its just not there. Thats why I dont own either anymore is it just didnt feel right at least in my hands. Im picky about balance and feel of the saw


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Then there is the whole air filter and choke thing remember? I will take the 261 is is nice I have one I know.


I no doubt agree there. Much better upgrades but the 261 is just too fat for a limbing saw but pretty dang awesome at bucking


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I disagree . I agree with Niko that the 261 feel short, boxy, and not very agile. It just doesnt feel like what a limbing saw should. Maybe a light bucking saw. It will indeed have more balls for bigger wood if ported right though but for limbing its just not there. Thats why I dont own either anymore is it just didnt feel right at least in my hands. Im picky about balance and feel of the saw


I agree with the light bucking saw part. Then the 346 Husky comes out for limbing. Is it just me or does that saw really shine in softwood limbing i think it was made to do that.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Gotta disagree there. The 241 doesnt cut like a 42cc saw.



I dunno. I think I would rather have an MM'd 550 over a 241. Yes, the 241 is handy, but then again, I work in forestry and firewood. In that respect, the 241 is mainly a limbing machine. Rhododendron, ivy(some as thick as your leg here). But a 550 can do all that and more, and not tax your back much, especially since you get more reach with more bar.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I no doubt agree there. Much better upgrades but the 261 is just too fat for a limbing saw but pretty dang awesome at bucking


I agree now what are the candidates in the 40 to 50 cc class that we should have it narrowed down to? I nominate the 261 and the 346 as saws you will be happy with that is all I have so I cant comment on the others.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I dunno. I think I would rather have an MM'd 550 over a 241. Yes, the 241 is handy, but then again, I work in forestry and firewood. In that respect, the 241 is mainly a limbing machine. Rhododendron, ivy(some as thick as your leg here). But a 550 can do all that and more, and not tax your back much, especially since you get more reach with more bar.


I cant get in the conversation about the huskies as ive never touched one. Ive rebuilt a 262xp and a 66 /272 hybrid which r both awesome saws


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> True, 15" bars mostly is an Euro "thing", and personally I prefere 16", without really knowing why?



Actually 15" is very popular stateside in the 3005 mount. Only, they call it a 16" bar...


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

Tnshaker said:


> Seems to me a better comparison is the 241 and the 026. How do they compare? The 261 is much stronger..more torque...but heavier than an 026.



The weight is pretty much the same, but the power output is much higher with the 026 (but not so much with the US version of the 260).


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I dunno. I think I would rather have an MM'd 550 over a 241. Yes, the 241 is handy, but then again, I work in forestry and firewood. In that respect, the 241 is mainly a limbing machine. Rhododendron, ivy(some as thick as your leg here). But a 550 can do all that and more, and not tax your back much, especially since you get more reach with more bar.


How much difference between a 550 and a 346?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Actually 15" is very popular stateside in the 3005 mount. Only, they call it a 16" bar...


How many drivers?


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I cant get in the conversation about the huskies as ive never touched one. Ive rebuilt a 262xp and a 66 /272 hybrid which r both awesome saws



If you picked up a 550 and used it, you would be even more disappointed with the 261's handling. So, it says a lot when this professional eagerly states he would rather have the 261 MM'd over even a 550. It has THAT much more power. It literally is difficult to believe how strong they run.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> How much difference between a 550 and a 346?



346 is faster to spool up and on the trigger, but the 550 has great torque. I would be happy with either. But, then again, I mod my saws...sometimes quite a lot.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> 346 is faster to spool up and on the trigger, but the 550 has great torque. I would be happy with either. But, then again, I mod my saws...sometimes quite a lot.


That sounds like the torque from the 261 and the handling of a 346?


----------



## traktorz (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Especially with picco


I hate Picco, based on our experiences with our MS192 C-E. Dulls quickly, looses teeth, jumps frequently off the bar - destroys the clutch cover, the thin 4.0 mm diameter files breaks easily. 
Our love is for the full 3/8" chain, but that requires a 60 cc saw! .325" is our bread and butter tool however.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

MS261C FTW


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

traktorz said:


> I hate Picco, based on our experiences with our MS192 C-E. Dulls quickly, looses teeth, jumps frequently off the bar - destroys the clutch cover, the thin 4.0 mm diameter files breaks easily.
> Our love is for the full 3/8" chain, but that requires a 60 cc saw! .325" is our bread and butter tool however.


Im thinkin about .325 on my 241


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> MS261C FTW
> 
> View attachment 386381


Dang Monkey!! U disappeared a few days??


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 13, 2014)

We bought a new MS241 for work a few weeks ago ($500). Have had it out a few times. I've heard guys say the Dolmar 421 cuts above its weight. I've never run one, but I would say the same about the 241. I think your Dad will be very happy with the saw. I am with ours.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Dang Monkey!! U disappeared a few days??



I've been remodeling my kitchen and breakfast nook.


----------



## traktorz (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> MS261C FTW
> 
> View attachment 386381


An impressive diagram, if true!

How about the diagram for the torque as well ?

Good work !


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've been remodeling my kitchen and breakfast nook.


Ive been on FHC defending my 33.3% gain of the 362c !! Lol!! Mike of Maine has been kickin my balls in about 362s!!!lol


----------



## traktorz (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Im thinkin about .325 on my 241


That's a wise consideration in my opinion.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

traktorz said:


> An impressive diagram, if true!
> Good work !


Here is what Chad got for a ported 361 just to keep things interesting. Randy - any idea who ported that 361?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

That 361 was ported by B'Rad Snelling.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

traktorz said:


> An impressive diagram, if true!
> 
> How about the diagram for the torque as well ?
> 
> Good work !



I didn't do the dyno testing.....


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
I know what a ported 461 does on that dyno!! 7.2hp at 10500rpm!!!


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 13, 2014)

Can I agree with saw troll and randy at the same time? The 550 offers much more power close to 241 weight. The 261 is very heavy for 50cc. At the same time the 261 has so much grunt it seems to be the perfect size firewood saw for small trees. It pulls like a freight train for 50cc. i can't help but like that saw.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 13, 2014)

traktorz said:


> I hate Picco, based on our experiences with our MS192 C-E. Dulls quickly, looses teeth, jumps frequently off the bar - destroys the clutch cover, the thin 4.0 mm diameter files breaks easily.
> Our love is for the full 3/8" chain, but that requires a 60 cc saw! .325" is our bread and butter tool however.


I've never had any of those problems with picco and i use a LOT of it. What do you guys cut? Concrete?


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

Again, I can not say enough how angry 261 CM's get with just a little bit of a tickle, let alone full on molestation.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've never had any of those problems with picco and i use a LOT of it. What do you guys cut? Concrete?



Dirty wood. But even saying that, physics isn't on your side of the argument. The 325 cutter teeth are larger, and there are more of them per bar length VS LOPRO. It simply will just last longer.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've never had any of those problems with picco and i use a LOT of it. What do you guys cut? Concrete?


I like picco in pm


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes you can Brian. 

I feel the same way. 

The 550XP is the perfect limbing saw. It's weight, handling, power, etc.......it's just perfect for what it's made for. 

The MS261C is also perfect for what it was designed for.......a one saw plan saw. It's not a great limbing (snedding) saw.......but the power it makes allows it to be used to drop a fair sized tree, limb it, and buck it up. 

When I use the 550 in wood over 12", I wanna grab a bigger saw.......but I've used the MS261 with a 20" bar buried, and not felt underpowered.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yes you can Brian.
> 
> I feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Would the 550 be what u would recommend to the OP for his father Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

LOL

I never recommend a Husqvarna. 

Someone has to counter SawTroll.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Dirty wood. But even saying that, physics isn't on your side of the argument. The 325 cutter teeth are larger, and there are more of them per bar length VS LOPRO. It simply will just last longer.


I have to use picco on my top handles and thats 80% of my day.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's your 461 Keith....


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> LOL
> 
> I never recommend a Husqvarna.
> 
> Someone has to counter SawTroll.


Lmao!! I knew it!! Well give us an opinion on picco vs .325?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

.


Mastermind said:


> Yes you can Brian.
> 
> I feel the same way.
> 
> ...



Randy how do you feel about the 241?


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 13, 2014)

I had a 261c that randy ported...wish I had kept that saw. Problem was for most trees here it was big enough and once I picked up the 261 my bigger saws did not get ran enough...lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

I hate all chain. 

It slows down the saws. 

Can't we all run cutterless chain to keep the R's up?


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 13, 2014)

I vote .325 no contest


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Here's your 461 Keith....
> 
> View attachment 386390


Remember though Randy it made 7.0 at 10500 with the 460 coil and 7.2hp with the unlimited 660 coil that it wears now. I think that graph is on FHC


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Would the 550 be what u would recommend to the OP for his father Randy?



He wants a Stihl. lol He is under the impression Huskys are all plastic junk like the homeowner ones he has.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

Red97 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Randy how do you feel about the 241?




I love that saw. 

It took me doing a few to get my port timing numbers nailed down. I like I've got em where I want them now.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Here's your 461 Keith....
> 
> View attachment 386390


Here it is


----------



## maulhead (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Lmao!! I knew it!! Well give us an opinion on picco vs .325?



I can give you my opinion, .325 sucks eggs, PS or PM picco mounted backwards will still cut faster then .325, but only on the 241,,,


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I have to use picco on my top handles and thats 80% of my day.



We work complete opposites of the spectrum. So we'll be using different machines much of the time. I have a lot of large wood to process for firewood and occasionally furniture. Then there's the forestry side of things. Picco is about as much use to me as listening to Niko sit by the fire bitching about Stihl's. If you are topping trees or working arborist work, picco is what you live on.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

maulhead said:


> I can give you my opinion, .325 sucks eggs, PS or PM picco mounted backwards will still cut faster then .325, but only on the 241,,,



Will lo pro work on a spur sprocket set up for 325? If so, I can do a comparo shortly. Getting new picco(for the 171, or uh maybe its a 181, I forget) and new 325 for the 241.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

maulhead said:


> I can give you my opinion, .325 sucks eggs, PS or PM picco mounted backwards will still cut faster then .325, but only on the 241,,,


Maul I thought u liked the .325?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> LOL
> 
> I never recommend a Husqvarna.
> 
> Someone has to counter SawTroll.


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I hate all chain.
> 
> It slows down the saws.
> 
> Can't we all run cutterless chain to keep the R's up?



Fvck picco


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Will lo pro work on a spur sprocket set up for 325? If so, I can do a comparo shortly. Getting new picco(for the 171, or uh maybe its a 181, I forget) and new 325 for the 241.


Mastermech already did a comparison of 3/8, .325, and picco on a 261. Everything beat 325. The picco beat the 3/8 by 3 sec. In the same cant


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

jakewells said:


> Tell us how you really feel.


He did!! Lol


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Here it isView attachment 386397



Hey now, whuh about dat dip there...


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Mastermech already did a comparison of 3/8, .325, and picco on a 261. Everything beat 325. The picco beat the 3/8 by 3 sec. In the same cant



NK?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Hey now, whuh about dat dip there...


Cant tell u. Randy thinks something with fuel aggitation. It dont show up when cutting I guarantee u


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 13, 2014)

.325 seems like weird chain i thought the norm was 3/8 lp and .375?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Cant tell u. Randy thinks something with fuel aggitation. It dont show up when cutting I guarantee ing u


I remember having a carb problem with linkage sticking when I got it back and took it apart and cleaned and never had another issue


----------



## maulhead (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Maul I thought u liked the .325?



I do, I do, I do like .325 on the 241, that was me being sarcastic in that post. 

I didn't time it when I ran the 241 with .325, or even make a vid to watch, but there is just something about the .325 I like. Cant put it into words,,,


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> NK?


Yes I use a cannon supermini .370lp bar and stihl ps or pm chain


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Cant tell u. Randy thinks something with fuel aggitation. It dont show up when cutting I guarantee u



It was a reference to the big debate that dyno spurred with that dip 

Anywho, how did randy do the test? I'm curious.

My issues with picco are mostly that the chain wears faster, if you hit anything like fencing, or rocks(rhododendron grows on them here, etc, the teeth are way fecked, and sometimes unrepairable, pain in the arse to sharpen, and I can use the SAME file to sharpen 325 as 3/8(13/64), and it also feels smoother in use.

I am getting NK shipped to me by family stateside to see hw it does in my application. I used it with great success in forestry. Well... until the bar asploded. This time I am going with Husqvarna pixel bar that I am gonna mod if needs be to fit the 241. It has got to be better quality than that woodland crap I got last time.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> It was a reference to the big debate that dyno spurred with that dip
> 
> Anywho, how did randy do the test? I'm curious.
> 
> My issues with picco are mostly that the chain wears faster, if you hit anything like fencing, or rocks(rhododendron grows on them here, etc, the teeth are way fecked, and sometimes unrepairable, pain in the arse to sharpen, and I can use the SAME file to sharpen 325 as 3/8(13/64), and it also feels smoother in use.


Chad did the dyno and Im really not sure of his procedures


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Yes I use a cannon supermini .370lp bar and stihl ps or pm chain



Got a link for that bar? Maybe if the Husky explodes, I can replace it with a cannon? I am running 68 links 325 K here in a bit. Yes - gonna port that 241.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've been remodeling my kitchen and breakfast nook.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## traktorz (Dec 13, 2014)

jakewells said:


> .325 seems like weird chain i thought the norm was 3/8 lp and .375?


The most common chainsaw in the Nordic region is a 50 cc chainsaw with a 15" bar and it's all .325". 

However, personally I like a three chainsaw plan, having a 35 cc, a 50cc, and a 60 cc saw!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Got a link for that bar? Maybe if the Husky explodes, I can replace it with a cannon? I am running 68 links 325 K here in a bit. Yes - gonna port that 241.






I got my cannon through terry landrum of wicked work saws here on AS


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yes you can Brian.
> 
> I feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me or post pic of a muffler mod for a 261 non M tronic? Or describe. I would like to give it a try is it a good gain?


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Can you tell me or post pic of a muffler mod for a 261 non M tronic? Or describe. I would like to give it a try is it a good gain?



Removing the baffle makes the biggest difference. Both in hp and dB.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Removing the baffle makes the biggest difference. Both in hp and dB.


Is that the same as my non M tronic?


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Is that the same as my non M tronic?



Can't say for certain, but the 362 non M I modded recently had a similar baffle. That was much thinner, tho. The baffle on the 261 is sorta thick for some reason.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2014)

We just add a deflector to the recoil side. Bypasses the baffle.......easy peasy.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Can't say for certain, but the 362 non M I modded recently had a similar baffle. That was much thinner, tho. The baffle on the 261 is sorta thick for some reason.


So am I seeing that you cut the inner baffle out then opened up the muffler outside also?


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> So am I seeing that you cut the inner baffle out then opened up the muffler outside also?



Yes. It requires a dremel with very long bits to do it with, though. Otherwise you need to uncrimp it. I use a set I got on Ebay from China when I need long bits. I thnk it is a 10 piece dremel carbide bit set. They are fairly long lasting, too.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Yes I use a cannon supermini .370lp bar and stihl ps or pm chain



That isn't really a NK setup, even though it does cut a quite narrow kerf.

NK in 3/8" Picco/Lo pro is .043.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 13, 2014)

traktorz said:


> The most common chainsaw in the Nordic region is a 50 cc chainsaw with a 15" bar and it's all .325".
> 
> ....




A 13" bar is even more common - but I dislike them on 50cc saws......


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 13, 2014)

You guys always make me laugh. How many saws do you carry into the woods???? I cut the tree down with my 70cc saw then set that down. I go fire up my 40cc saw and limb up to 6 inch stuff. Then I fire up my 50cc saw finish limbing the tree. Then I block up to 10 inch...... now I fire up my 60cc saw and block up to 16.78 inches..... now I pull out my 70cc and finish blocking..... trust me this is the fastest way. Lol. 

I fire up the trusty 440/460 hybrid 28 inch bar 7 pin. I cut the tree limb it out and block it up...... With one saw..... crazy I know.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> You guys always make me laugh. How many saws do you carry into the woods???? I cut the tree down with my 70cc saw then set that down. I go fire up my 40cc saw and limb up to 6 inch stuff. Then I fire up my 50cc saw finish limbing the tree. Then I block up to 10 inch...... now I fire up my 60cc saw and block up to 16.78 inches..... now I pull out my 70cc and finish blocking..... trust me this is the fastest way. Lol.
> 
> I fire up the trusty 440/460 hybrid 28 inch bar 7 pin. I cut the tree limb it out and block it up...... With one saw..... crazy I know.



I feel silly swinging at Rhododendron with my ported 044. Yes, it is crazy.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 13, 2014)

Let the Bush grow brother......lol


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> You guys always make me laugh. How many saws do you carry into the woods???? I cut the tree down with my 70cc saw then set that down. I go fire up my 40cc saw and limb up to 6 inch stuff. Then I fire up my 50cc saw finish limbing the tree. Then I block up to 10 inch...... now I fire up my 60cc saw and block up to 16.78 inches..... now I pull out my 70cc and finish blocking..... trust me this is the fastest way. Lol.
> 
> I fire up the trusty 440/460 hybrid 28 inch bar 7 pin. I cut the tree limb it out and block it up...... With one saw..... crazy I know.



At least 7 at times more.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's the family on the estate I work.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 13, 2014)

This is my one saw plan... no it's not a lightweight bar


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Let the Bush grow brother......lol



It's really a small tree on this estate. They have been let alone for 20-30 years. 

The vines are bad, too.


----------



## MCW (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I dunno. I think I would rather have an MM'd 550 over a 241. Yes, the 241 is handy, but then again, I work in forestry and firewood. In that respect, the 241 is mainly a limbing machine. Rhododendron, ivy(some as thick as your leg here). But a 550 can do all that and more, and not tax your back much, especially since you get more reach with more bar.



It depends on the work you're doing mate regarding the 241 vs. muffler modded 550XP. I own and run both. 
Everybody here seems to be talking "cut times" when we should be talking efficiency - dropping saws into cants is good fun but it doesn't give an indication of fuel economy, filtration, throttle response, how good the spikes are at biting in from different angles etc etc. There are so many variables here that it's a pretty hard call to even comment on what is a better saw. The 550XP is an absolute weapon but I find myself reaching for the 241 more and more. If all I was doing was cutting 12-16" wood all day the 550XP would be perfect. When doing domestic type jobs however with a variety of wood sizes the 241 is a great saw. 
With arms outstretched all day limbing the 550/261 will definitely tax the arms more than a 241. Just remember that the average AS member is nowhere near a full time saw operator and "saw fitness" is not something that comes naturally (just like forearm pump in dirt bikes). That little bit of extra weight will certainly be noticable by somebody who doesn't use saws much.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 13, 2014)

So.....we're up to 21 pages.

Have we decided on the MS-241 as of yet?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

2123 said:


> So.....we're up to 21 pages.
> 
> Have we decided on the MS-241 as of yet?


I cant make up my mind I could if I could run one see.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2014)

MCW said:


> It depends on the work you're doing mate regarding the 241 vs. muffler modded 550XP. I own and run both.
> Everybody here seems to be talking "cut times" when we should be talking efficiency - dropping saws into cants is good fun but it doesn't give an indication of fuel economy, filtration, throttle response, how good the spikes are at biting in from different angles etc etc. There are so many variables here that it's a pretty hard call to even comment on what is a better saw. The 550XP is an absolute weapon but I find myself reaching for the 241 more and more. If all I was doing was cutting 12-16" wood all day the 550XP would be perfect. When doing domestic type jobs however with a variety of wood sizes the 241 is a great saw.
> With arms outstretched all day limbing the 550/261 will definitely tax the arms more than a 241. Just remember that the average AS member is nowhere near a full time saw operator and "saw fitness" is not something that comes naturally (just like forearm pump in dirt bikes). That little bit of extra weight will certainly be noticable by somebody who doesn't use saws much.



You trying to tell us all your 'forearm pump' is from dirt bikes?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I cant make up my mind I could if I could run one see.




Take Nancy Pelosi's advice.

You have to buy one, in order to see how well it performs.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

2123 said:


> Take Nancy Pelosi's advice.
> 
> You have to buy one, in order to see how well it performs.


Noe Im worried!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I've heard that if you buy a STIHL saw and you don't like it, the dealer will take it back and give you credit on a different saw?

Myself, I don't buy it. But......I keep hearing it.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

2123 said:


> I've heard that if you buy a STIHL saw and you don't like it, the dealer will take it back and give you credit on a different saw?
> 
> Myself, I don't buy it. But......I keep hearing it.


I doubt that.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

MCW said:


> It depends on the work you're doing mate regarding the 241 vs. muffler modded 550XP. I own and run both.
> Everybody here seems to be talking "cut times" when we should be talking efficiency - dropping saws into cants is good fun but it doesn't give an indication of fuel economy, filtration, throttle response, how good the spikes are at biting in from different angles etc etc. There are so many variables here that it's a pretty hard call to even comment on what is a better saw. The 550XP is an absolute weapon but I find myself reaching for the 241 more and more. If all I was doing was cutting 12-16" wood all day the 550XP would be perfect. When doing domestic type jobs however with a variety of wood sizes the 241 is a great saw.
> With arms outstretched all day limbing the 550/261 will definitely tax the arms more than a 241. Just remember that the average AS member is nowhere near a full time saw operator and "saw fitness" is not something that comes naturally (just like forearm pump in dirt bikes). That little bit of extra weight will certainly be noticable by somebody who doesn't use saws much.


Excellent explanation


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

2123 said:


> I've heard that if you buy a STIHL saw and you don't like it, the dealer will take it back and give you credit on a different saw?
> 
> Myself, I don't buy it. But......I keep hearing it.


Ive heard that too


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

I know I took my 441c back after 2 months and got full credit to my 461r but my dealer made that happen because of problems with the 441c


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

MCW said:


> It depends on the work you're doing mate regarding the 241 vs. muffler modded 550XP. I own and run both.
> Everybody here seems to be talking "cut times" when we should be talking efficiency - dropping saws into cants is good fun but it doesn't give an indication of fuel economy, filtration, throttle response, how good the spikes are at biting in from different angles etc etc. There are so many variables here that it's a pretty hard call to even comment on what is a better saw. The 550XP is an absolute weapon but I find myself reaching for the 241 more and more. If all I was doing was cutting 12-16" wood all day the 550XP would be perfect. When doing domestic type jobs however with a variety of wood sizes the 241 is a great saw.
> With arms outstretched all day limbing the 550/261 will definitely tax the arms more than a 241. Just remember that the average AS member is nowhere near a full time saw operator and "saw fitness" is not something that comes naturally (just like forearm pump in dirt bikes). That little bit of extra weight will certainly be noticable by somebody who doesn't use saws much.


 
You hit the nail on the head here.
Thank you.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

2123 said:


> So.....we're up to 21 pages.
> 
> Have we decided on the MS-241 as of yet?


 
Yep, Getting dad one. Now for the other people still undecided. lol


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Yep, Getting dad one. Now for the other people still undecided. lol


Im interested after u get it to hear u and ur dads opinion. Just be sure to muffler mod it


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 13, 2014)

2123 said:


> I've heard that if you buy a STIHL saw and you don't like it, the dealer will take it back and give you credit on a different saw?
> 
> Myself, I don't buy it. But......I keep hearing it.


Yep. Seven day satisfaction guarantee. Even if you use it, it can be returned. As a dealer I am covered by Stihl on this.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Im interested after u get it to hear u and ur dads opinion. Just be sure to muffler mod it


 
I will give some feed back after he gets it. Sorry no muffler mod on this one. He is not a believer in that sort of stuff.

That is what made this kind of difficult, with everybody comparing modded saws of different flavors. When this is staying stock.

I do enjoy hearing all the potential left on the table from most new saws.

Thank you all for the input and
Merry Christmas


----------



## KG441c (Dec 13, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Yep. Seven day satisfaction guarantee. Even if you use it, it can be returned. As a dealer I am covered by Stihl on this.


Does Husky do this?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Yep, Getting dad one. Now for the other people still undecided. lol




Cool......you're a good man to do that.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 13, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Does Husky do this?


Yeah. It's 90 days at home depot.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Yep. Seven day satisfaction guarantee. Even if you use it, it can be returned. As a dealer I am covered by Stihl on this.




Good to know once and for all.

I was hoping that you would chime in at some point.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I doubt that.


I returned my MS 362 pho for a MS 441 R C-M pho. It was six weeks and a couple of gallons used, but AS convinced me that the saw sucked and I needed a better one. The dealer gave me 700 on the 755 I paid for the MS 362 20".


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> I returned my MS 362 pho for a MS 441 R C-M pho. It was six weeks and a couple of gallons used, but AS convinced me that the saw sucked and I needed a better one. The dealer gave me 700 on the 755 I paid for the MS 362 20".


I think that is an isolated case.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 13, 2014)

Seven days is the official policy. Anything beyond that is between your dealer and you.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Seven days is the official policy. Anything beyond that is between your dealer and you.


Is that a fact I never heard this? At what cost to me?


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 13, 2014)

No cost to you. It's directly from my Stihl dealer handbook. I've use it a couple times this year and I've been compensated for my trouble. I am not under the impression that it is a Stihl Northwest only type of deal, I think it's nationwide.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> No cost to you. It's directly from my Stihl dealer handbook. I've use it a couple times this year and I've been compensated for my trouble. I am not under the impression that it is a Stihl Northwest only type of deal, I think it's nationwide.


I'm going to ask my guy about that thanks.


----------



## MCW (Dec 13, 2014)

reindeer said:


> You trying to tell us all your 'forearm pump' is from dirt bikes?



Only in my left arm


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> No cost to you. It's directly from my Stihl dealer handbook. I've use it a couple times this year and I've been compensated for my trouble. I am not under the impression that it is a Stihl Northwest only type of deal, I think it's nationwide.




You've confirmed what I've been hearing.

Are most dealers upfront about all of this, or do they tend to play it down some? I've never had a dealer come out and tell me to bring a saw back if I'm not happy with it.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 14, 2014)

2123 said:


> You've confirmed what I've been hearing.
> 
> Are most dealers upfront about all of this, or do they tend to play it down some? I've never had a dealer come out and tell me to bring a saw back if I'm not happy with it.


I know that we don't use it as a selling point. Most folks know exactly what they want and are happy to get that saw. The two I returned were both MS180's, neither actually were used and were returned the next day. Both guys bought bigger saws.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 14, 2014)

When my 441c was having hot start issues the dealer worked on it for 2 weeks and said he couldnt find anything wrong with it and said he was gonna replace the carb. He replaced and it still was not wanting to start when it was hot so he was gonna replace some more parts . Same thing again and no go on the hot start. After about a month he still couldnt find anything wrong so I told him Id just call Stihl and tell them I wasnt satisfied and wanted full credit toward a 461r. He said dont worry about calling them Ill have u a new 461r tomorrow and just come pick it up and pay the difference. I still dont know the outcome of the 441c though


----------



## zemmo (Dec 14, 2014)

reindeer said:


> They just changed the weight spec on the stihlusa website, losing weight, down to 9.9 lbs now. Heh.





tallguys said:


> Funny but the Stihl Canada website claims 2.2kW and 4.7kg (10.41lbs).
> Assuming the US website is correct on the power, the extra money buys you 1kw (1.341bhp) over the Dolmar and saves 200g.
> Obviously mtronic is the variable.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 14, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> PS-421
> Displacement
> 42.4 cc (2.5 cu. in)
> Power rating
> ...


Haven't finished the thread yet but the cat alone weighs about 0.2kg (0.44lbs)

7


----------



## tallguys (Dec 14, 2014)

reindeer said:


>



So the little bugger is actually 10 lbs and 8.6 oz, making it 10.54 lbs. Good to know that even the Canadian website spec is a wee bit conservative.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 16, 2014)

Look what followed me home today.













I wonder if he would notice if I test it out first?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 16, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Look what followed me home today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet! would you mind a photo with the cover off? I would like to see the air filter etc. if you can post a few pix. Your Dad will be happy and proud!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 16, 2014)

http://photo.blsnelling.com/Chainsaws/Jobs/MS241C/


----------



## Red97 (Dec 16, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> That is sweet! would you mind a photo with the cover off? I would like to see the air filter etc. if you can post a few pix. Your Dad will be happy and proud!!!


 
Sorry, I already wrapped it. Or I would be out testing it. You have to break in the carb with a few cuts right? 
LOL


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 16, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> http://photo.blsnelling.com/Chainsaws/Jobs/MS241C/


Now that is some fine art!


----------



## Red97 (Dec 16, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Now that is some fine art!


 
Brads video's definitely influenced this purchase


----------



## CR888 (Dec 16, 2014)

That saw will last the op's father a long time with parts availibility the same. lf we go by Stihl's track recored on parts the op 'should' be able to do a rebuild in twenty plus years with oem parts which is good piece of mind.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 17, 2014)

I definately don't see it so optimistic! 20 years equates to about 3-4 generations of new products! Do you really want to be working with a saw that is twenty years old? If we look here at this forum, not a single pro wants to work with a saw 5 years old! The firewooder guys have equipment maybe 10 years old and the hobby guys they can get cheap brand new stuff like the 5020 and be happy the rest of their life!

The reason we see a rebuild nowadays on a 20 year old saw is simply the reason because cheap aftermarket parts are available. No one in his sensible mind would go and buy an original Stihl topend for a 026/260 today! The reason we have today those cheap aftermarket products is because they mainly come all from china. I seriously doubt china will be producing cheap aftermarket products in 20 years. Which country will take it's place? I donot know. But I seriously doubt that such a market like china will evolve again anytime soon.

Further the advances in electronics is so fast, so as soon as the electronic ignition fails and the supply is dried up, I doubt there will be anyone supplying "old fashioned" electronics anymore for a very small market!

And everyone is already hoping for fuel injection introduction as a future evolutionary step, so as soon as that hits the market, spare parts will be available for the govermental required years and after that good luck! And better battery power is also only around the corner.

If we take into consideration how fast the "el cheapo" brands are evolving in quality, then we will see the change over to a throw away product, like f.e. in the consumer electronics, soon. Products are constantly becomming cheaper and cheaper in build quality to satisfy the price point and consumers are running faster and faster after the "best price" so also here we will see a change.

I would not count on rebuilding in twenty years. Who rebuilds their 20 year old car, TV, computer,...?

Come on guys stop being romantic and more realistic!

7


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey! I resemble that remark! Not so much on chainsaws, but right now I'm rebuilding a '95 chevy, and a '97 Mariah boat. I'm doing it so they can be setup exactly as I want them. If a 20 year old saw had flippy caps, I'd probably rebuild it too. However, the caps on old 0 series saws are not easily upgraded.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 17, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I definately don't see it so optimistic! 20 years equates to about 3-4 generations of new products! Do you really want to be working with a saw that is twenty years old? If we look here at this forum, not a single pro wants to work with a saw 5 years old! The firewooder guys have equipment maybe 10 years old and the hobby guys they can get cheap brand new stuff like the 5020 and be happy the rest of their life!
> 
> The reason we see a rebuild nowadays on a 20 year old saw is simply the reason because cheap aftermarket parts are available. No one in his sensible mind would go and buy an original Stihl topend for a 026/260 today! The reason we have today those cheap aftermarket products is because they mainly come all from china. I seriously doubt china will be producing cheap aftermarket products in 20 years. Which country will take it's place? I donot know. But I seriously doubt that such a market like china will evolve again anytime soon.
> 
> ...


You almost sent me off on a rant. Then, I saw you are from across the pond. Things are done a little differently here in the USA. A certain segment of our population has higher expectations when it comes to longevity of our tools. The rest buy Wild-Things at the same store where they buy potato chips and cigarettes. I have NEVER been satisfied with a made in China product, and frankly, don't like having them jammed down our throat by a bunch of cheapskates that wouldn't know QC if it bit them in the ass.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> You almost sent me off on a rant. Then, I saw you are from across the pond. Things are done a little differently here in the USA. A certain segment of our population has higher expectations when it comes to longevity of our tools. The rest buy Wild-Things at the same store where they buy potato chips and cigarettes. I have NEVER been satisfied with a made in China product, and frankly, don't like having them jammed down our throat by a bunch of cheapskates that wouldn't know QC if it bit them in the ass.



Repped.

And........some of us are "thrifty". We'd rather rehab a 20 year old saw......than to buy a new one.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2014)

Ported 262xp


Ported 66/272xp hybrid


Ported 026


Ported 036
I personally like redoing old saws!!


----------



## wyk (Dec 17, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Repped.
> 
> And........some of us are "thrifty". We'd rather rehab a 20 year old saw......than to buy a new one.



Not only across the pond, but in Austria, no less. For an Austrian, he's relatively tame for grumpiness. 

This professional has a 2 year old and a 20 year old saw. I'm mostly OK with it.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 17, 2014)

However 7sleepeer does make a point. The MS260 was THE saw about 10 years ago. Probably one of Stihl's best sellers around here. Even most municipalities and utilities around me were outfitting their crews with them. But none that I have heard tell are rebuilding them when OEM top ends go for $350+.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2014)

tallguys said:


> ...OEM top ends go for $350+.


???


----------



## wyk (Dec 17, 2014)

tallguys said:


> However 7sleepeer does make a point. The MS260 was THE saw about 10 years ago. Probably one of Stihl's best sellers around here. Even most municipalities and utilities around me were outfitting their crews with them. But none that I have heard tell are rebuilding them when OEM top ends go for $350+.



A more important point I think is twenty years from now I'll be sitting on a beach in Portugal. Ain't got no time for rebuilding no saw.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 17, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> ???



Canadian pricing. Don't forget that you Yanks with your pricing are spoiled...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2014)

tallguys said:


> Canadian pricing. Don't forget that you Yanks with your pricing are spoiled...


Oooohhhhh, lol. That must really suck!


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 17, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> You almost sent me off on a rant. Then, I saw you are from across the pond. Things are done a little differently here in the USA. A certain segment of our population has higher expectations when it comes to longevity of our tools. The rest buy Wild-Things at the same store where they buy potato chips and cigarettes. I have NEVER been satisfied with a made in China product, and frankly, don't like having them jammed down our throat by a bunch of cheapskates that wouldn't know QC if it bit them in the ass.


That's OK, no reason to hold back! Very similar situation across the pond. We probably have the same segment of population here that has higher expectations, but what does a original 260 top end cost in the US? And even here on AS, in an environment of addicts, who has ever bought a brand new original top end from a dealer for a well used saw? Never heard of it! There are a ton of threads about aftermarket but never of OEM! Who in his right mind would buy, just a guess, for 200$ a new top end for a 260, let's not forget new bearings, seals, etc. for some cash more, have a dealer install it all and in the end have a bill of a few hundred dollars, if he can get a brand new f.e. echo 590 for 400$ incl. 5 years warenty, or Dolmar 5105, Husqvarna 545 for ~500$, that will put any standard 260 to shame?!?!
Why is it possible in the US to go to dealers and get pickup loads full of outdated saws? Where often only a few minor things need to be replaced. Sorry to say but you are a blind to the obvious! It is the same situation here as in the US.

Further about all carbs made by Walbro come from China, so you probably are not happy about a lot of saws. About all replacement rubber parts for saws probably comes from China, so you probably aren't happy with most replacement parts for your saws. The electric of most cars today comes from China, so you probably aren't happy with most cars. Most of the consumer electronics comes from China, so you probably aren't happy with most consumer electronics..... etc. etc.

Welcome to the real world!

7


----------



## wyk (Dec 17, 2014)

What was the middle part?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 17, 2014)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 387350
> 
> Ported 262xp
> ......



The Cannon Superminis looks like very nice bars, but there are of course disadvantages with small diameter noses in some situations, specially with 3/8", where they only are nine-teeth.

Then there are the often non-standard dl counts, that can go both ways, depending on the application and your chain supplier....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 17, 2014)

Look, I don't want to jack a thread about what turns out to be a very thoughtful present for a guy's dad.

However, I am very aquainted with what you call the "real" world, and you're right I am very unhappy with all the garbage (everywhere) being imported from China. We are being sold down the river my a bunch of people that haven't got the balls to push on the brake pedal. What's worse is that our soldiers are, no doubt, being asked to wage war with the very same junk that has permiated our consumer market. If it works like a Zama, I think we'll have our collective ass's kicked, and to some extent it will be our own fault.

I hope my son buys me a saw for Christmas!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The Cannon Superminis looks like very nice bars, but there are of course disadvantages with small diameter noses in some situations, specially with 3/8", where they only are nine-teeth. Then there are the often non-standard dl counts...


Sawtroll is the supermini on my 262 considered small diameter? Doesnt look small compared to Cannons carving bars ?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 17, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Sawtroll is the supermini on my 262 considered small diameter? Doesnt look small compared to Cannons carving bars ?



I would say it is, specially if it is 3/8" pitch.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> I would say it is, specially if it is 3/8" pitch.


Its .370 picco bar. I have it on my 241c now. I have a full 3/8 gb bar on the 262


----------



## Red97 (Dec 17, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> That's OK, no reason to hold back! Very similar situation across the pond. We probably have the same segment of population here that has higher expectations, but what does a original 260 top end cost in the US? And even here on AS, in an environment of addicts, who has ever bought a brand new original top end from a dealer for a well used saw? Never heard of it! There are a ton of threads about aftermarket but never of OEM! Who in his right mind would buy, just a guess, for 200$ a new top end for a 260, let's not forget new bearings, seals, etc. for some cash more, have a dealer install it all and in the end have a bill of a few hundred dollars, if he can get a brand new f.e. echo 590 for 400$ incl. 5 years warenty, or Dolmar 5105, Husqvarna 545 for ~500$, that will put any standard 260 to shame?!?!
> Why is it possible in the US to go to dealers and get pickup loads full of outdated saws? Where often only a few minor things need to be replaced. Sorry to say but you are a blind to the obvious! It is the same situation here as in the US.
> 
> Further about all carbs made by Walbro come from China, so you probably are not happy about a lot of saws. About all replacement rubber parts for saws probably comes from China, so you probably aren't happy with most replacement parts for your saws. The electric of most cars today comes from China, so you probably aren't happy with most cars. Most of the consumer electronics comes from China, so you probably aren't happy with most consumer electronics..... etc. etc.
> ...


 
In 20 years It will be a classic, Just like the saws I currently use and dump money into, So if it is in one piece It will get rebuilt.

The new saws are not getting any cheaper, Or more simple to work on. Their is only so far technology can go before it overwhelms the consumer. 20 years ago everybody could work on a new car in the garage with minimal tools. Take a new car today and see where that gets you.

With all of the epa stuff how much further can a 2 stroke really go?

These pro grade stihl and husky saws in my opinion are like a 350 chevy. People are never going to stop building/ fixing them.

I am just talking the average person here, Not somebody who relies on a saw everyday.

Just my opinion,


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 17, 2014)

At that price point I hardly see it being a classic and 40cc saws aren't all that popular in general.


----------



## wyk (Dec 17, 2014)

Red97 said:


> With all of the epa stuff how much further can a 2 stroke really go?
> 
> These pro grade stihl and husky saws in my opinion are like a 350 chevy. People are never going to stop building/ fixing them.
> 
> ...



With direct injection, some of the newer 2-strokes are running amazingly clean. We may see 2 stroke bikes back in the streets.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well on a lighter note I almost ended up with this saw today.

My dad and I went to the farm store who recently started carrying husky xp saws. Dad was in a Buying mood. The store had three new 372's on the shelf, We were looking at them, then one shelf up they had 2 new 550 xp, he picked it up and said it looks nice.

I had to come up with a quick excuse, I told him they have had a few issues and it would not be a good saw to purchase from a non service dealer. He promptly set the saw down and walked away.


They wanted 620$ for a 550


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 17, 2014)

For that price I would have set it down also.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 17, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> For that price I would have set it down also.


I paid that for my 562


----------



## Red97 (Dec 17, 2014)

What is the going rate on a 372? They had $879?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2014)

A new 550 can be had for less than $500.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 17, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> A new 550 can be had for less than $500.


Maybe, but it still doesn't make it a good value for general firewooding. The 550xpat is just too flimsy to be of any use outside of cutting cookies in the backyard.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Maybe, but it still doesn't make it a good value for general firewooding. The 550xpat is just too flimsy to be of any use outside of cutting cookies in the backyard.


I beg to differ. The 550 is a very well built saw, as well as anything Stihl sells.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Maybe, but it still doesn't make it a good value for general firewooding. The 550xpat is just too flimsy to be of any use outside of cutting cookies in the backyard.


Really how so? Making them like crap now?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Well on a lighter note I almost ended up with this saw today.
> 
> My dad and I went to the farm store who recently started carrying husky xp saws. Dad was in a Buying mood. The store had three new 372's on the shelf, We were looking at them, then one shelf up they had 2 new 550 xp, he picked it up and said it looks nice.
> 
> ...


My local dealer has em for $550, can get one from one of the dealers here for less. 
I also would not worry about the few problem saws that get talked about here.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 17, 2014)

sunfish said:


> My local dealer has em for $550, can get one from one of the dealers here for less.
> I also would not worry about the few problem saws that get talked about here.



I thought the price was high. I only mentioned the problems because he would have bought the saw. And I just bought him the 241 yesterday.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Red97 said:


> I thought the price was high. I only mentioned the problems because he would have bought the saw. And I just bought him the 241 yesterday.


You got it


----------



## Red97 (Dec 17, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Look what followed me home today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


lone wolf said:


> You got it


 
Yep pg 23 Where have you been?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Yep pg 23 Where have you been?


Test it together control your self grasshopper.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 17, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Test it together control your self grasshopper.


 
But, But 8 days is a long time.

I already wrapped it for my safety.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Red97 said:


> But, But 8 days is a long time.
> 
> I already wrapped it for my safety.


Very nice of you to get the old man that Red. More kids should be like you.


----------



## SCHallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Well on a lighter note I almost ended up with this saw today.
> 
> My dad and I went to the farm store who recently started carrying husky xp saws. Dad was in a Buying mood. The store had three new 372's on the shelf, We were looking at them, then one shelf up they had 2 new 550 xp, he picked it up and said it looks nice.
> 
> ...


Whew! Close call! Good quick thinking on your part.
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## wyk (Dec 18, 2014)

Or you could keep the 241, go out and get a 550 at a decent price, and wrap it up for yer father. You both win.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 18, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Or you could keep the 241, go out and get a 550 at a decent price, and wrap it up for yer father. You both win.


 
If I had the money something like that would be nice, but it is not in the cards right now.

I am really thinking a ported 261 will be my next/first new saw purchase for myself.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 18, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I beg to differ. The 550 is a very well built saw, as well as anything Stihl sells.


How long have you run the 550 how many years?


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> How long have you run the 550 how many years?


The 550xpat is a POS! . It's just too flimsy to put any real wood on the landing.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 18, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> The 550xpat is a POS! . It's just too flimsy to put any real wood on the landing.


How long do they run them I would want to see it go a year or two with no trouble before I said its great.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> How long do they run them I would want to see it go a year or two with no trouble before I said its great.


Couple days. Beyond that, the 550xpat will leave you stranded. Yeah, it's really that flimsy. It's only good for backyard cookies and pecker poles.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2014)

Is the 550 almost as good as the awesome 362c??


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Couple days. Beyond that, the 550xpat will leave you stranded. Yeah, it's really that flimsy. It's only good for backyard cookies and pecker poles.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 18, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I definately don't see it so optimistic! 20 years equates to about 3-4 generations of new products! Do you really want to be working with a saw that is twenty years old? If we look here at this forum, not a single pro wants to work with a saw 5 years old! The firewooder guys have equipment maybe 10 years old and the hobby guys they can get cheap brand new stuff like the 5020 and be happy the rest of their life!
> 
> The reason we see a rebuild nowadays on a 20 year old saw is simply the reason because cheap aftermarket parts are available. No one in his sensible mind would go and buy an original Stihl topend for a 026/260 today! The reason we have today those cheap aftermarket products is because they mainly come all from china. I seriously doubt china will be producing cheap aftermarket products in 20 years. Which country will take it's place? I donot know. But I seriously doubt that such a market like china will evolve again anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Not only do I do several 026's per year with OEM parts, I also do a bunch of 044's and 036's... People are totally willing to pay for the work and they are essentially getting the same saw I have on my shelf new for half the price. Stihl basically keeps supplying parts as long as they are selling. There's a good reason it's so easy to get OEM 260 parts, they are still selling.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Is the 550 almost as good as the awesome 362c??


Not even close.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 18, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Couple days. Beyond that, the 550xpat will leave you stranded. Yeah, it's really that flimsy. It's only good for backyard cookies and pecker poles.


You ever been called a blow hard?


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> You ever been called a blow hard?


Probably behind my back, but I just write them off as jealous anyway. [emoji14]


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> You ever been called a blow hard?


I think he's either drunk or off his meds. You should see some of his other posts this evening


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2014)

He bashes the 550 but already has one and just PM'd Mesupra for another one.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 18, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I think he's either drunk or off his meds. You should see some of his other posts this evening


Must be to be slinging posts out like that...


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I think he's either drunk or off his meds. You should see some of his other posts this evening


I've got a fever, and the only cure is more cow bell.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> He bashes the 550 but already has one and just PM'd Mesupra for another one.


Yeah, well you may read into more than is really there!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Yeah, well you may read into more than is really there!


I'm reading it right cupcake[emoji6]


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I'm reading it right cupcake[emoji6]


Na! Hes buying thoso for someone else !! Lol!!


----------



## maulhead (Dec 18, 2014)

You think he's a closet husky lover?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2014)

maulhead said:


> You think he's a closet husky lover?


Lol!! Na! Xskier straight Stihl lover if I had to guess


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2014)

Closet something but not sure about Husky lover....he just likes to stir the pot with useless drivel.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Closet something but not sure about Husky lover....he just likes to stir the pot with useless drivel.


If overweight, overpriced, underpowered, underbalanced Stihls are cutting edge conversation, why do flimsy Husqies have to be drivel? Princess?


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

maulhead said:


> You think he's a closet husky lover?


I'm a in your face hate er.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't bash Stihl


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2014)

I like Stihl and Husky both but alil partial to Stihl. Got my 262xp back down right now and put a new crank in and adding some bridge/finger ports in it


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 18, 2014)

I simply want the best tool for the job I run em all even got 3 echos and a efco yes efco pole saw


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2014)

Those Efco pole saws are legit.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just like the one with the sharpest chain. 

I seem to remember somebody pretty eager to show off how horrible a 550 could cut a cookie. Even if it was a little flimsy.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

Red97 said:


> I just like the one with the sharpest chain.[emoji14]opcorn2:
> 
> I seem to remember somebody pretty eager to show off how horrible a 550 could cut a cookie. Even if it was a little flimsy.


Yeah, those saws make a great gtg showing. They're not so great when you get into the woods trying to fell and buck.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2014)

Its a 50cc saw for limbing its not for felling and bucking logs


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its a 50cc saw for limbing its not for felling and bucking logs


Yep, you're right. What a fool I am to expect a flimsy Husqy to be able to adequately cut this load. (14" max dbh)


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 18, 2014)

He's still on the whiskey


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

'tis better to grab a whisky than a flimsy Husqy.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 19, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Not only do I do several 026's per year with OEM parts, I also do a bunch of 044's and 036's... People are totally willing to pay for the work and they are essentially getting the same saw I have on my shelf new for half the price. Stihl basically keeps supplying parts as long as they are selling. There's a good reason it's so easy to get OEM 260 parts, they are still selling.


So you do a complete rebuild several times a year? I was not talking about rubber garment or seals, I was talking about substantial hardware. What does that cost for a 026/260? 3-400$ Those people sure must love their saws!

7


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 19, 2014)

I give them a bit of a break on pistons and cylinders. The bill will usually run in the $300 range. A small price to pay for a good running 044, pretty steep for an 026. I do just as many with Meteor pistons and cleaned up OEM cylinders.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 26, 2014)

Did your dad get the saw yet


----------



## computeruser (Dec 26, 2014)

2123 said:


> Play it safe and see that he has both bars.



Have a 14" and a 16"? That seems stupid. What can you do with one that you can't do with the other?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thornton said:


> Did your dad get the saw yet


 
Yep, hopefully sunday will be the shakedown run.


----------



## rburg (Dec 26, 2014)

Did you get your 261cm yet?


----------



## Red97 (Dec 26, 2014)

rburg said:


> Did you get your 261cm yet?


 



Don't remind me.











In time my friend. In time.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 26, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Don't remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Broke eh


----------



## Red97 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well put it this way. 23, House, girlfriend, dog, DIESEL. Yep broke as all get out.


----------



## Deererainman (Dec 27, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Unless working hot lines


 Hot lines are no problem. Just make sure your at the same potential. Never seen a guy use a chainsaw that close to energized conductor, but have seen them bare hand 345kv out of a helicopter. Probably not too many tree trimmers that work from helicopters anyway.


----------



## Deererainman (Dec 27, 2014)

reindeer said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mastermind-meets-the-ms241c-m.253473/
> 
> Give it a little scroll. One of Randy's had damage to the clutch cover during shipping. That definitely does not bode well for use...


 A fork lift coult have hit that. My old Mac 10-10 has half it's cover chewed off .


----------



## jbighump (Dec 27, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Well put it this way. 23, House, girlfriend, dog, DIESEL. Yep broke as all get out.


Dont let it get you down I know the feeling brother..


----------



## wyk (Dec 27, 2014)

jbighump said:


> Dont let it get you down I know the feeling brother..



Let me get this straight - you have houses, girls, dogs, trucks, and you're young... yet you are clinging to each other and crying on each others moobs fight-club style? Kids today...


----------



## Red97 (Dec 27, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Let me get this straight - you have houses, girls, dogs, trucks, and you're young... yet you are clinging to each other and crying on each others moobs fight-club style? Kids today...


 
My post just meant I am Young and Dumb that is all. Moobs fight club????????? Idk


----------



## wyk (Dec 27, 2014)

Red97 said:


> My post just meant I am Young and Dumb that is all. Moobs fight club????????? Idk



You're breaking the first rule of Fight Club.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry I do believe fight club was before my time. Maybe I can rent it. do you have a VHS I can borrow?



All I know is I am going to run a new 241 tomorrow.


----------



## wyk (Dec 28, 2014)

Fight club is one of the few movies, if only movie, where the author of the novel it was based upon stated "The movie is better than the book". I'd see it. You'll like it. Well, it requires a bit of jaded wisdom to fully appreciate, but give yourself a chance. 

I was working as an engineer when fight club and office space came out. They influenced my decision to quit office and field work and go back in to forestry.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, dad and I ran the 241 today!! I didn't get many pics But it is a very impressive saw.





Ready to got to work with 14" bar and semi chisel picco. It was a little intimidated by the old Iron LOL

Dad running it in a cherry crotch.




I fueled it up and It came to life in about 7-8 pulls than made 5 cuts in bar length oak. I was very impressed how light it felt and how it cut in bar deep oak, and cherry.

Always started back up on the first pull warm. very quiet, but I had the 925 and my 1020 so it is hard to tell.

3 saws today, 1 tank apiece and we came home with 3 of these loads. Pretty good day if you ask me





Thank you to all that recommended this saw. It is sure a nice piece. 

Now I just need to add a ms261 for myself. 

Joe


----------



## SCHallenger (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been looking forward to this post. You sure had a nice day weatherwise. Three loads & a bunch of nice pics make for a fun outing. There is one little detail missing! Did your dad do a "happy dance" when he opened his present? And what did he think of the way it performed?
FWIW, there is a BP station at the corner of Cedar & 127 that has 90 octane E-free fuel for $3.39/gal. as of yesterday.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 28, 2014)

SCHallenger said:


> I've been looking forward to this post. You sure had a nice day weatherwise. Three loads & a bunch of nice pics make for a fun outing. There is one little detail missing! Did your dad do a "happy dance" when he opened his present? And what did he think of the way it performed?
> FWIW, there is a BP station at the corner of Cedar & 127 that has 90 octane E-free fuel for $3.39/gal. as of yesterday.


 
He was surprised that he got a saw. He was not expecting anything like that.

As for the performance, He didn't have much to add. But he is one that actions speak louder than words. He said I was going to do the cutting and he would run the splitter leaver. But he didn't put the saw down. Every chance he got he was chopping some random piece.

I will keep the gas in mind. I just picked up 3 gallons last night for 4.19$ a gallon In Jackson, but mason is only 10 min away from me. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## wyk (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice truck! Glad yer father is happy with the new machine.

My local Stihl dealer hasn't been answering the phone. So dunno if I will even have the carb part I need this week for my 241. Lots of shops close the entire week.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 29, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Nice truck! Glad yer father is happy with the new machine.
> 
> My local Stihl dealer hasn't been answering the phone. So dunno if I will even have the carb part I need this week for my 241. Lots of shops close the entire week.


 
Thank you,

I hope you can get your parts soon, Nobody should be without their MS241! Nobody!

After running the little Screamer, I am Going to be getting a Ported ms261cm for myself, Sooner than later.


----------



## wyk (Dec 29, 2014)

When you get it, remove the muffler baffle and increase the exhaust outlet size(but do not add other outlets). I got a 30%+ increase in cutting speed simply doing that. After using that 261cm for a solid day for firewood work, I decided I would be completely pleased with just doing that. The throttle response was like a ported saw. It was a customers saw, so I went ahead and also ported it afterwards rather conservatively. It had amazing throttle response and torque, but only increased a further 12%(for 42%+ overall, mind you). The torque was simply stunning for 50cc's, especially with the bar buried like in the vid. I am really pushing on it. It could easily pull 3/8 chain by 20".
The chain in this vid is 325 semi chisel.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 29, 2014)

reindeer said:


> When you get it, remove the muffler baffle and increase the exhaust outlet size(but do not add other outlets). I got a 30%+ increase in cutting speed simply doing that. After using that 261cm for a solid day for firewood work, I decided I would be completely pleased with just doing that. The throttle response was like a ported saw. It was a customers saw, so I went ahead and also ported it afterwards rather conservatively. It had amazing throttle response and torque, but only increased a further 12%(for 42%+ overall, mind you). The torque was simply stunning for 50cc's, especially with the bar buried like in the vid. I am really pushing on it. It could easily pull 3/8 chain by 20".
> The chain in this vid is 325 semi chisel.




Shoot after running the 241 for a few min, I would be ecstatic with a stock 261 LOL 

99% sure I am going to buy one already ported. If not I will do a muffler mod.


Thank you for the vid
Joe


----------



## SCHallenger (Dec 29, 2014)

reindeer said:


> When you get it, remove the muffler baffle and increase the exhaust outlet size(but do not add other outlets). I got a 30%+ increase in cutting speed simply doing that. After using that 261cm for a solid day for firewood work, I decided I would be completely pleased with just doing that. The throttle response was like a ported saw. It was a customers saw, so I went ahead and also ported it afterwards rather conservatively. It had amazing throttle response and torque, but only increased a further 12%(for 42%+ overall, mind you). The torque was simply stunning for 50cc's, especially with the bar buried like in the vid. I am really pushing on it. It could easily pull 3/8 chain by 20".
> The chain in this vid is 325 semi chisel.




I had similar results with mine (standard carb) after unlimiting the H needle & doing a MM. I did mine with an additional port on the left side using a Husky deflector. I did not alter the original port or the baffle. Then Brad tightened the squish, raising the compression from 165 to 190, & advanced the timing. After my MM it was holding 11,500 in the wood & self feeding nicely in maple with .325 RS & the rakers set at .025. After Brad spruced it up it was now holding 12,500 in the wood when self feeding & 11,500-12,000 under a heavy hand! It clearly 4 strokes out of the cut at 15,000 when warmed up to optimum operating temp. I still toy with the idea of having it ported, but the way it howls right now makes me as happy as a kangaroo on a trampoline!
Your dad's response says it all!! He likes it & then some!!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 29, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Well, dad and I ran the 241 today!! I didn't get many pics But it is a very impressive saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a back window in that truck


----------



## Red97 (Dec 29, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> You have a back window in that truck


 
Yep Don't know how, We have bounced quite a few off of it.


----------

